# If you could sleep with ONE celebrity.....



## jenee.sum (Jan 30, 2008)

Who would it be?

Mine sooooooooooooo has to be Mark Wahlberg!
I'd do him till I run dry!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL sorry for the vulgar language, but I'm just being honest. Been lusting for him for 10 yrs! I'll get horny JUST FOR HIM! HAHAHAA

a cigarette never looked so damn sexy and attractive!!!






his....package...looks....very....yummy.





and if I was a lesbian, Catherine Zeta Jones would be my choice. so classy and sexy. hot hot hot.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 30, 2008)

Definitely Johnny Depp in his Jack Sparrow outfit lol!


----------



## bartp (Jan 30, 2008)

David Duchovny (X files) no doubt about it


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 30, 2008)

James Spader. I'd love to recreate Secretary with him lol.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 30, 2008)

Paul Rudd...yummy.  My husband calls him my boyfriend, lol.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

ryan reynolds!


----------



## smilebacklovely (Jan 30, 2008)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Nicholas Hoult from the English tv show skins. Omg he is so hot... but he's all the way in England. 
And probably David Beckham is a close second haha.
I guess I have a thing for English guys.
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## aziajs (Jan 30, 2008)

Male: Blair Underwood.  I am infatuated with this man.
Woman: Jennifer Love Hewitt.  I have a huge girl crush on her.


----------



## n_c (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Definitely Johnny Depp in his Jack Sparrow outfit lol!_

 


OMG me too...not in the Jack Sparrow outfit though lol

Female: Scarlett Johansson, she's stunning!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 30, 2008)

Definitely Jensen Ackles. Oh my god, that man is made of sex. My boyfriend and I have "lists" much like off of Friends, and Jensen Ackles is the only person on mine.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 30, 2008)

Jordan Knight!


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, my guy is not famous in the way of acting, but he is famous for racing his name is Nicky Hayden and he is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!

http://images-partners-tbn.google.co...tcianflone.jpg


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 30, 2008)

colin farrell any day of the week and my girl crush megan fox. she is so beautiful.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 30, 2008)

George Clooney.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

woah, this is so hard.
I guess I'd say Jason Schwartzman, I've had a crush on him for years, lol!

And if I was a lesbian I'd sleep with Eva Mendes


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 30, 2008)

christian bale. over. and. over. again.


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_christian bale. over. and. over. again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

In "American Psycho"


----------



## Jot (Jan 30, 2008)

ohh so difficult but gut reaction says Dave Grohl
For a women it would be Drew Barrymore


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jan 30, 2008)

For women it would have to be Zooey Deschanel.  I think she is so pretty.  Good girlfriend material too lol!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jan 30, 2008)

I would have to say Kobe Bryant 6'6" 220lbs..... AHHHH Yeah!!! LOL


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_In "American Psycho" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
oh lord yes.







 today is his birthday too - i'd give him a hell of a birthday present


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 30, 2008)

Male: Jesse James (Sandra Bullock's husband)
Female: Angelina Jolie no doubt about it!


----------



## nashoba95 (Jan 30, 2008)

ooooohhh this is so much fun!!!

man--- "THE ROCK" AKA DWAYNE JOHNSON! EFFING HOTTIE!!
woman--- JESSICA ALBA!!!  SO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 30, 2008)

Male:Curtis Jackson (50) I like um rough man to take charge.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jan 30, 2008)

EDWARD NORTON

omfg. I'd hit that 5 times.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Definitely Jensen Ackles. Oh my god, that man is made of sex. My boyfriend and I have "lists" much like off of Friends, and Jensen Ackles is the only person on mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i met him b4!!! and i shook his hand!! big puffy teddy bear yet VERY manly hands!! hehahee my hand was stuck in that shaking position 10 mins after! i didn't wanna move my fingers HAHA and when i asked for a hug, his STUPID manager said NO. beeyotch!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_oh lord yes.







 today is his birthday too - i'd give him a hell of a birthday present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
OMG HAHAHA ur crackin me up Juneplum! LOL hahahaaaa and DAMN that pic is YUM!! i'm adding pics to my post too!


----------



## user79 (Jan 30, 2008)

Swedish soccer player Fredrik Ljungberg






Nice package!


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Swedish soccer player Fredrik Ljungberg






Nice package!









_

 
A swede, woo!


----------



## fashionette (Jan 30, 2008)

oh wait, HUGH JACKMAN. God, I love him in X-men. Hotness. But then again, I'm a geek for loving comics.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 30, 2008)

omg i have a large list LOL but if it was one...
probably john patrick amedori or paul walker omgggg.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleDevil* 

 
_Ok, my guy is not famous in the way of acting, but he is famous for racing his name is Nicky Hayden and he is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!

http://images-partners-tbn.google.co...tcianflone.jpg_

 
I've met Nicky Hayden twice (and had lunch in his team trailer thingy!) and he is VERY attractive.


----------



## damsel (Jan 30, 2008)

i have more than i few... but johnny depp would prob. be # 1


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 30, 2008)

Anthony Keidis...damn hes hot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:wi  nkiss:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













:winkiss  :


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 30, 2008)

For a guy, Ryan Phillippe and for a girl Christina Aguilera.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Swedish soccer player Fredrik Ljungberg

Nice package!









_

 
oh f**k me sideways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good lord he is SEXEH! *considers threesome with him and bale


----------



## d n d (Jan 30, 2008)

Columbus Short from Stomp the Yard...yeaaaaaaaahhhh






Look...he's already waiting for me!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 30, 2008)

Hehe this thread is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Male: Jensen Ackles from _Supernatural_
Female: Christina Aguilera!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2008)

male :CONAN O'BRIEN
female: MICHAEL JACKSON

edit: just so you all know I'm totally kidding. For female I'd go for Whoopi Goldberg. Ooh, IfI could just slide afinger down the crack of that ass...  LOL
Oh, I kid only because I can't think of on right now!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 30, 2008)

The top guy on my list would have to be Diego Luna. Whenever I see him....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, call me weird, but Hugh Laurie would be a close second. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_...
female: MICHAEL JACKSON_


----------



## kalikana (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_i met him b4!!! and i shook his hand!! big puffy teddy bear yet VERY manly hands!! hehahee my hand was stuck in that shaking position 10 mins after! i didn't wanna move my fingers HAHA and when i asked for a hug, his STUPID manager said NO. beeyotch!!_

 





 YOU SHOOK JENSEN'S HAND?! 
omg, he is SO HOT in SPN, i LOVE him. lol.
..and Jared too.
OMG. I would SO do a threesome. ahaha.

Anyway, this is hard. I guess my final answer would be JOSH DUHAMEL, lol. I think he's the hottest man alive. ahaha. xD


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_female: MICHAEL JACKSON_

 






hahhahaa i had to read that 3 times before i said " ok it MUST be a joke"
thought u were drunk or something. lol


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh Duhamel. Oh baby, break me off a piece of that!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_ YOU SHOOK JENSEN'S HAND?!
omg, he is SO HOT in SPN, i LOVE him. lol.
..and Jared too.
OMG. I would SO do a threesome. ahaha._

 
I think I also failed to mention that I got an 8x10 picture of him autographed. hehehee his sexy finger prints might be still on it. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Josh Duhamel. Oh baby, break me off a piece of that!



_

 
*OH DEAR SWEET JESUS.....*if i could just grope that ass once. shiet homie. white man's got bootay! i'd tap that.
*
EDIT:* WHY is he nekked in that picture btw?? what was that for?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 30, 2008)

oooh hard decisions hmmmmm it would be:

Axl Rose as he is in the picture (not now but back then) 











I love rockers with long hair *swoon* you ladies can keep the models & footballers and posers types. long hair rockers for the win! (I also like Slash, Duff, Izzy, Nikki Sixx, Vince Neil and Tommy Lee!!)


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 30, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhh can you guys post more butt pics??!! lol I love this thread haha!


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_
EDIT:[/b] WHY is he nekked in that picture btw?? what was that for?_

 
I don't know which shoot it's for, but you should see the black and white one where his weewee is showing. Google him, images, first page.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I don't know which shoot it's for, but you should see the black and white one where his weewee is showing. Google him, images, first page._

 
*HOLY F**CKIN SH*T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I FOUND IT!!! MOTHER OF PEARL....
CAN I POST IT, CAN I, CAN I, CAN I???*
*FULL FRONTAL SHOT OF HIS WEAPON!!
PLEASE TELL ME I CAN POST IT. I NEED TO SHAREEEEE!!! LOL BUT I DON'T THINK FULL NUDITY IS TOLERATED HERE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd like Mr.Darcy ...ok I know he isn't real celebrity ..but a a charecter hehe ...but Id take any of the guys that have played Mr.Darcy in pride and prejuidice in the last 20 years or so lol ... Id give Mr Wichkam a go too =P


Captain jack sparrow is pretty hott too !


----------



## lipshock (Jan 31, 2008)

Hands down:











GERARD MOTHERFUCKIN' BUTLER.

This man just has to look at me and I would melt into a puddle of girlyness on the floor.  Talk about panty-dropping eyes.  OMG, I could go on.

Watching 300 is like watching porn.  Seriously, eyegasms all over the place with all that beefy manliness.  yum!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 31, 2008)

gerard butler is frickin SEX ON LEGS.

him, bale, the soccer player and ME = a nina sandwich.. oh yeah baby... oh yeah


----------



## lipshock (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_





 gerard butler is frickin SEX ON LEGS.

him, bale, the soccer player and ME = a nina sandwich.. oh yeah baby... oh yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG, Juneplum, Bale and Butler together ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I would explode.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 31, 2008)

girrrrrrrlllll you and me both..... you and me both!  *smacks chops*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, okay I'm back! I just watched the Gauntlet on MTV and CT! Holy Shit! I kow I'm only 16 and he's gotta be like 20 smethin but Oh the things I'd let him do to me! Yeah, I like white boys some times.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilebacklovely* 

 
_[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]And probably David Beckham is a close second haha.[/SIZE][/FONT]_

 
and cuz i know u'd like it.....this is just for you.....
(and also for anyone else who wants to give him a big LICK! - myself included)






















:naug  hty:


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 31, 2008)

Gerard Butler is some orgasm alright! lipshock you are right about his eyes, they do make your panties drop to the floor!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





 Gerard Butler is some orgasm alright! lipshock you are right about his eyes, they do make your panties drop to the floor!_

 






I'm sure he could get me to do a lot with just one look.  Man, I so would just like to meet him in person.  I would attack him.

I used to be this way about David Beckham but seriously, Gerard Butler is my #1 all the way.  I like my men a little more rugged and manly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Want to see some of his tongue work?  Look at this: YouTube - Young Person's Guide to Becoming a Rockstar

SERIOUSLY, I drooled on my lappie.  My boyfriend was like, "um ... hello, I'm over here!"


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

Horny ladies! You're crackin me up lol

Hmmm for guys..........
I cannot think of one right now. Seriously.

For girls...I'm gonna say Nicole Scherzinger.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 31, 2008)

Johnny Rzeznik seems like a fun guy.....and Angelina Jolie. She looks like a younger version of me.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2008)

Can I upgrade my order and get a scoop of Jonathan Rhys Myers on the side? 









I find him incredibly, alluring and gorgeous and I swear I could kiss those lips forever and ever.


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2008)

Gimme Gimme more of Gerard Butler!!! I just watched him in ps. i love you and i love him!! sooo effin hot! those eyes man i would just melt!!!

and i also love love Jonathan Rhys Myers!

Female...hmm gotta think about that one..so many sexy ladies out there..


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Can I upgrade my order and get a scoop of Jonathan Rhys Myers on the side? 











I find him incredibly, alluring and gorgeous and I swear I could kiss those lips forever and ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh man those eyes are so hypnotizing....he could get me to do whatever with one look....I mean I cant help it he's so sexy


----------



## somethingsinful (Jan 31, 2008)

ummm...I want a Demon Knight so Billy Zane for me i just love him


----------



## threelittlebirds (Jan 31, 2008)

Clive Owen and Christian Bale!  I can't pick just one.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 31, 2008)

Crap.  Tough call.  At the moment....

Guy: Beckham, Jason Statham, Ryan Gosling can be pretty hot (with short hair)

Girl: Megan Fox

Wait, I have a compromise.  Since we are only supposed to pick one and I can't, why don't I sleep with all of them, but at the same time?  Sounds fair.


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 31, 2008)

MAAAATT DAAAAAMON

oh the dreams i have had about him... i love him so so so much


----------



## natalie75 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh this is so funnnnnnnnnnnn................. hands down.................Denzel Washington!!


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_
Watching 300 is like watching porn.  Seriously, eyegasms all over the place with all that beefy manliness.  yum!_

 
I love you for using the term eyegasm. When I use words like that (personal favourite is tastegasm) people look at me so strangely - I'm glad i'm not the only one who appreciates the many different types of "-gasms." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On that note. My celebrity lustings change from week to week - this is a hard choice, but I'm thinking Adrien Brody.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 31, 2008)

if i was to pick a woman... i dunno my first thought was Dita Von tease (who wouldn't?) but then i thought of Jessica Rabbit lol. Dita's got nothing on her lol even if she is a cartoon.

BWAhahaha you ladies crack me up and i love you all.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_I love you for using the term eyegasm. When I use words like that (personal favourite is tastegasm) people look at me so strangely - I'm glad i'm not the only one who appreciates the many different types of "-gasms."_

 

I use -gasmisms (haha i made this up) all the time.  But seriously, man candy can produce all types of gasms.


UM, HOW COULD I FORGET ABOUT JRM?  Who here has been watching The Tudors -- holy shit, that show is sex-aaaaaay.  He seems like he'd be a real animal in the sack.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Gimme Gimme more of Gerard Butler!!! I just watched him in ps. i love you and i love him!! sooo effin hot! those eyes man i would just melt!!!_

 

Nunu, is this movie any good?  I want to see it so badly but I cannot stand Hilary Swank.  Knowing that she got to kiss all over him in the movie really angers me.  lol!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh god I forgot Joaquin Phoenix too. He is yummy.


----------



## LRG (Jan 31, 2008)

man this whole thread is making me drooooool... good job jenny lol

k mine would be
male : vin diesel 
female : megan fox


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Nunu, is this movie any good? I want to see it so badly but I cannot stand Hilary Swank. Knowing that she got to kiss all over him in the movie really angers me. lol!_

 
I went to watch it coz i read the book. I cried a lot in it, it is sooo romantic. So if you are into romantic comedies then you might like it. I don't like Hilary Swank either but i'm soo jelous of her!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 31, 2008)

*OMGoddess!*

* my husband ( & only him Forever & ever- he is my fantasy man & my celebrity)*

*My wild Days are past.....but....just for fun:*

*1) The Eternal Poet, James Douglas Morrison*






*(late **lead **singer of The (original) Doors*
* (but when he was young, vibrant & alive, I mean)*







*2) David Bowie, when he was younger*
*(Ziggy Stardust times & until early 80's probably)*



*3) Johnny Depp !!!*






*whoops!Was I supposed to pick only 1?



*​


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 31, 2008)

how the heck could i forget *jason statham* and jonathan rhys meyers !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










k  so lemme edit - a bale + nina + butler sandwich with a tall glass of rhys meyers and statham for dessert


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Crap.  Tough call.  At the moment....

Guy: Beckham, Jason Statham, Ryan Gosling can be pretty hot (with short hair)

Girl: Megan Fox

Wait, I have a compromise.  Since we are only supposed to pick one and I can't, why don't I sleep with all of them, but at the same time?  Sounds fair._

 
Oh man, Jason Statham...don't get me started.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 31, 2008)

dammit ladies! ur only suppose to pick ONE!! LOL

we're all so greedy....but i can't lie, i DO want jason statham too! he's sooo damn SEXY in The Transporter!! and his sexy accent is just to DIE for!! i hated his co-star, that chinese ex-porn star girl that got to get her hands and lips all over him. (and yes she really was a chinese porn star. she has major DSL!! LOOOOL) i like full lips too, but her's are just big DSL! lol
damn lucky bitch....i wanna run my finger down his treasure traillll....and----


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_
*dammit ladies! ur only suppose to pick ONE!! LOL*

 i wanna run my finger down his treasure traillll....and----
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

well, we are picking one - one at a time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





treasure trail indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *smacks chops again*


----------



## Jayne (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine would be Wentworth Miller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp, Christian Bale, Marc Wahlberg & Josh Duhamel are good choices too


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 31, 2008)

oh sweet jesus - how could i forget wentworth miller????????


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 31, 2008)

oh and not to mention...............


















yup - break me off a piece of josh frickin holloway please and thank you


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Wentworth Miller


----------



## LatteGoodness (Jan 31, 2008)

lol ya'll are seriously cracking me up... and people thought guys are lustful.. they got nothin' on us!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, so my list (I don't care, men are like Lays chips: you can't have just one) in no particular order...

Marryable:

Ryan Gosling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mr. Darcy from "Pride and Prejudice" 
Aladdin from the Disney cartoon (don't lie, you would too... if he were real anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dirk Nowitzski 
James McAvoy from "Atonement" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chris Brown... waaaaay younger than me, but he's smart, can dance _and_ sing... 
Paul Rudd 
F***able:

David Beckham--the things I would do to him aren't utterable in polite company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Julian McMahon and Dylan Walsh (the doctors from Nip/Tuck)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Shia LaBeouf (omg, I met him... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Daniel Craig 
Rodrigo Santoro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tom Brady--why the heck did no one mention him?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben Affleck 
Tony Romo 
Jared Leto clean shaven and not on drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shiny Ahuja (Bollywood actor)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Paul Walker 
Josh Duhmel 
Ok, I need to stop, I'm getting all hot and bothered... LOL!


----------



## LRG (Jan 31, 2008)

wanted to add some pics of vin diesel.. lol my friends seem to laugh at me when i say i like him.. but it's all good =))


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 31, 2008)

*TOM WELLING!!!!!!
*not sure if there are any smallville fans out there, but he's sooooo dreamy!! he's got such a baby face, but his jaw line is so yummy and his baby blues are adorable!!














just dreamy. he can totally be my superman.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Jan 31, 2008)

male:   ughhhh christian bale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



female:   squeak (suicide girl)


----------



## lipshock (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_how the heck could i forget *jason statham* and jonathan rhys meyers !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










k  so lemme edit - a bale + nina + butler sandwich with a tall glass of rhys meyers and statham for dessert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That sounds like sexual overload, dear lord.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I would definitely take all four of them!  Butler, JRM, Bale, and Statham  YUM!.  I would just need to have breaks and lots of water and gatorade to keep up the energy.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 31, 2008)

For your viewing pleasure

Beckham







Jason Statham being a stud


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_oh and not to mention...............




yup - break me off a piece of josh frickin holloway please and thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That look says it all. He'd be absolutely devilish in the sack. I'll have a little scoop Josh Holloway too...


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_That sounds like sexual overload, dear lord.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh but what a *WONDERFUL* overload it would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










this thread is awesome


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, I asked discussedthis with my friends and they all want ZAC EFRON! bleeeh!!!
Oh, I want also want  *T.I.*!!!
He can get my BigThingsPoppin'.  (okay, that was just wrong)
ps. Wentworth Miller is gay. But I guess its about fantasy right?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's the lady crush...






Too much hotness for one person to own.  Good Lord.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 31, 2008)

omg i have a horrible fetish for hot sexy anime guys LOL they are technically celebrities of the cartoon world but oh lord... I would be in a hentai porno with Yuda anyday!! LOL 






I would like some service too please!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/_kitty/sb1.jpg




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Josh Duhamel. Oh baby, break me off a piece of that!



_

 
WOW GEEZ how badly do you wanna bite his ass


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_

Aladdin from the Disney cartoon (don't lie, you would too... if he were real anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
HAHA you are too funny. i used to say the same thing


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_For your viewing pleasure

Beckham







Jason Statham being a stud




_

 
I'll take two of Jason Statham on a plate please. kthx. I'll get over the flu for a piece of that. God he looks like he could hurt me.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's the lady crush...






Too much hotness for one person to own.  Good Lord._

 
Her too. 

Throw in some Rihanna, Kat Von Dee, and some Jessica Alba just for flavor.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 31, 2008)

Good Lord.  We are _filthy _dirty!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_*TOM WELLING!!!!!!
*_

 
omg i totally forgot about him! he is insanely hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## _su (Jan 31, 2008)

Eminem.

I don't care if he gained 83 pounds.

More cushion for the pushin' mmmmm.....


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Good Lord. We are filthy dirty!_

 
dirty is my middle name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL im just kidding. hahaa

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_WOW GEEZ how badly do you wanna bite his ass_

 
REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY BAD.


----------



## lara (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm. Paul Guilfoyle (Captain Brass off _CSI_). My fiancé bears more than a passing resemblance to him, minus fifteen-twenty years, so the last time he wore a suit and tie I think I may have actually crossed the line of sexual proprietary.

...although if I could time-travel back to 1980 I'd shag young Dan Akroyd silly, but only on the proviso that he's totally in character as Elwood Blues. Accent, clothes, walk, everything. Dan Ackroyd himself repulses me, but my god, Elwood, _let me mount you_.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Good Lord.  We are filthy dirty!_

 
I'm okay with that.


----------



## lara (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, and I'm totally seconding the Zooey Deschanel thing. I'd totally take her home to meet my mother.


----------



## Briar (Feb 1, 2008)

Eddie Izzard: With the combo of makeup (yes men in makeup is a total turn-on for me), accent, sense of humor, and good-looks I'm in total lust with this man.


----------



## yingxuebailang (Feb 1, 2008)

ughm... I've always had a thing for Bruce Willis ~~~


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_Eddie Izzard: With the combo of makeup (yes men in makeup is a total turn-on for me), accent, sense of humor, and good-looks I'm in total lust with this man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I thought that was a woman at first...


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 1, 2008)

Ooh, got another one: Michael Cera from Juno and Arrested Development... how cute is he?? I want to teach him the ways of the world...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yingxuebailang* 

 
_ughm... I've always had a thing for Bruce Willis ~~~_

 
Hell yeah!!  Bruce Willis anyday please


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 1, 2008)

I definitely keep checking this thread for the pictures. Hello sexual gratification!


----------



## fashionette (Feb 1, 2008)

Speaking of lost.. I'm changing my if-i-was-a-lesbian-crush Eva Mendes. I'd do Evangeline Lilly instead!


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 1, 2008)

definately Julian McMahon (dr Christian Troy from Nip/Tuk. I'd f*ck the living shit out of him!!! he is so freakin hot!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_definately Julian McMahon (dr Christian Troy from Nip/Tuk. I'd f*ck the living shit out of him!!! he is so freakin hot!!!_

 
Oooh Great choice! I totally forgot about him, LOL!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my choice would be viggo mortensen


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 1, 2008)

I think Daniel Craig... or maybe Mads Mikkelsen who played the villain in Casino Royale:


----------



## fashionette (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I think Daniel Craig... or maybe Mads Mikkelsen who played the villain in Casino Royale:



_

 
I TOTALLY forgot about MADS. I *love* him!
He makes me proud being danish, hahah.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 1, 2008)

Miya Hirasawa would get it as well. And the lead singer from Hello Saferide who I've forgotten the name of. I lust after Swedish women. They're all beautiful. I'd love to go to Stockholm and pick up chicks lol.


----------



## fashionette (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_Miya Hirasawa would get it as well. And the lead singer from Hello Saferide who I've forgotten the name of. I lust after Swedish women. They're all beautiful. I'd love to go to Stockholm and pick up chicks lol._

 
Yeah, we're pretty awesome I guess, lol.
You mean Annika Norlin?


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_my choice would be viggo mortensen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
have u seen him in eastern promises? i watched half of it and there's one part where he's sitting down on a chair with nothing but tight black boxer briefs or something. he's pretty damn hot for a guy his age! is it true he appears naked later in that movie?
i need to finish watching that movie!

*i love this thread. it always makes me smile. or drool.
and i STILL wanna bite josh duhamel's ass.
*


----------



## user79 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ooh yes Viggo Mortensen is hot stuff. Yum yum.

Also, male model Tyson Beckford...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_....is it true he appears naked later in that movie?..._

 

Yep.  In a fight scene, no less.  Very physical, very naked.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yep.  In a fight scene, no less.  Very physical, very naked._

 
*runs to the nearest video store*

hahahhaa


----------



## kokometro (Feb 1, 2008)

No brainer: Matt damon He's been on my laminiate list for years. 

check this video  out.. wish it was meeeee.
Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton » Blog Archive » So Awesomely Awesome!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kokometro* 

 
_...He's been on my laminiate list for years......_

 
The laminate list.


----------



## xodesirae (Feb 1, 2008)

Tom Welling I love him in Smallville, especially when he bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I mean look at those eyes 




  & i have a thing for James Franco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












omg i have plenty others! Shia LaBeouf, Channing Tatum, Johnny depp

Okay i love this thread!

And for the Lady it would be hands down Megan Fox then Angelina next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








....


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 1, 2008)

oh tyson beckford and  james franco - helloooooo nurse!


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 1, 2008)

let's take a poll....

*who's horny?*

I vote NutMeg!





....and everyone else + maybe me.


----------



## fashionette (Feb 1, 2008)

A young Bob Dylan.


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_let's take a poll....

*who's horny?*

I vote NutMeg!





....and everyone else + maybe me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn, you figured it out! *laughs* Hey, my boyfriend lives in a different province, looking at the boys in this thread is pretty much all I've got going on right now.


----------



## revinn (Feb 2, 2008)

Mannn, I thought I had my set answer til I looked through this thread and remembered all the boys I adore.. Shia LaBoeuf, Colin Farrell, John RM and James Franco?? Ohhh yum. But I gotta say my number one right now is Zachary Quinto..I have a thing for villains on TV/in movies, and I have a..certain fetish for eyebrows that cannot be controlled.The bigger the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like em' thick. Eyebrows, of course


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 2, 2008)

If I had a time machine, it'd definently be David Bowie circa Station to Station.

Right now though, I'd totally bang on (sooo many to choose from, pick the first one that comes to mind...) John Cena. I have such white trash taste in men.


----------



## messhead (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh sweet jesus... This is the best thread!!!

My secret love affair is with George Eads AKA Nick Stokes from CSI. He is so yummy! Oh, the dreams I used to have about that guy!


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 2, 2008)

I think for me it would definitely have to Ben McKenzie (Ryan from the OC) Especially in the last season with the short hair


----------



## *KT* (Feb 2, 2008)

Mmm, so much hotness in one thread.  Thanks all you sex fiendin' specktrites!

I'm off to google for that Josh Duhamel pic.  *



*


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh god! I have a secret crush on John Krasinski from the Office...he plays Jim...and you can tell from my avatar!

...my husband knows of my love affair with him...


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 2, 2008)

<---- as evidenced by the avatar, I like Jeremy Sisto  (deep raspy voice--yes)
-I love the Brit soap Coronation Street and the guy who plays Liam Connor ([SIZE=-1]Rob James-Collier) would be my second pick---I have such a thing for European accents[/SIZE]




-another vote for James McAvoy 




-and perhaps cute boy-next-door type guy Penn Badgley from Gossip Girl


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 2, 2008)

Can I have James McAvoy and/or Penn Badgley when you're done? I'm not above sloppy seconds...


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 2, 2008)

LMAO sure, why not J_. Many on here would have many of the same people on their lists so there would be a lot of "sharing" lol


----------



## AlarmAgent (Feb 2, 2008)

o hey ladies dont mind me just loungin w/ my cowboy hat u know








I'm a huge LOST fan, but they could seriously benefit from bringing Boone back.  Even if he's just hanging out, non-speaking, whatever, I'm not picky.





On a similar note, the guy from the music video "Call Me When Youre Sober"?  I don't like Evanescence, but the guy in that video, meee-ow.  Oliver Goodwill is his name, but there is a ridiculous lack of photos of him available on the internet.  Injustice.

I have a type!  Dark hair, dark eyelashes, heavy contrast with skin and hair and nice teeth and a purdy mouth...you get it. I feel like such a creep, haha!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 2, 2008)

Taylor Kitsch.

Riggins.

Friday Night Lights. Mhmmm.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 2, 2008)

*I don't even have to think: The young Jim Morrison.*


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 2, 2008)

oh i thought of another one that i would loveee lol
chace crawford he plays someone on gossip girl(idk who he plays, i don't watch the show) but damn he is cute.


----------



## kblakes (Feb 2, 2008)

Daniel Craig and Jonathan Rhys Meyers I can't pick just one.
Angelina Jolie


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_ohh so difficult but gut reaction says Dave Grohl
For a women it would be Drew Barrymore_

 
haha so glad someone else says Dave Grohl!!!


----------



## doodles (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_christian bale. over. and. over. again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










_

 
Oh my god, me too!!!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 3, 2008)

I nearly forgot Adam Baldwin! Oh my god I so would.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*I don't even have to think: The young Jim Morrison.*_

 
_* Ooooh, yes. Yes. Way way way down the list from my husband, Jim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hubby knows.) *_

_*If I'd been around when Jim was, he'd have come home one NIght*_
_* to find me awaitin'......*_

_* Even older, I feel he was beautiful: (poor hurt boy) *_







_* He will always have god status for me, not only for his physicality, but more, for his Ideas & self-expression. *sighs**_

_* "....the time you ran was too insane,*_
_* we'll meet again, we'll meet again..."       "Crystal Ship," JDM *_
_* I hope so.*_​


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

Oooh, and I think *Dane Cook *wouldbe good in bed. I think he's cute and he's so funny! 
And the guy who played *McLovin' *in Superbad. Mmmm... lol


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_If I had a time machine, it'd definently be David Bowie circa Station to Station.

Right now though, I'd totally bang on (sooo many to choose from, pick the first one that comes to mind...) John Cena. I have such white trash taste in men._

 
*Absinthe, once we tasted, while I still lived in England. Oh my!!*

*Please don't denigrate your taste in men....Cena isn't my type, but you do know what "cena" means en espanol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sorry-don't have the accents & other important marks on my keyboard.)*

*MeowMeowMeeeow! I am totally obsessed with Bowie, although it's not all physical. Have you seen the Ziggy Stardust movie?
Station To Station was very soon after Ziggy? I'm not familiar....excuse my ignorance. In Ziggy Stardust times, he looked so hollow & frail...I believe he was "...walking on Snow White...." a great deal at the time of the filming. He disappointed me with (what I thought) his lack of *dynamic* *
*in the Live version (film & record)...I think that happens often when gods (or any performers) go Live...The thought of him always makes me blood boil, tho....even though his years (of self-abuse?) seem now so apparent; the Man is another god (although, in my Universe, a way far down 2nd from James Douglas Morrison.)*

*



*

*you've seen the Ziggy Stardust film...(?)*

*



*

*I enjoyed the strategically placed mini-skirt (?) (until he took it  off, & looked so unhealthy, I felt like crying.)*
*Bowie is a god!!!! *

*We need a Tardis.*​


----------



## triccc (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't believe it! No one said Orlando Bloom!









mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## captodometer (Feb 4, 2008)

Ewan McGregor tops the list. And rounding out the top five would be Jonathan Rhys Meyers, Shemar Moore, and Christian Bale. Liam Neeson and Colin Firth tie for 5th: maybe a bit too old, but hey.

No hunky photos to post, but I will suggest the movie Velvet Goldmine for any Ewan, Jonathan, or Christian fans: it co-stars all three in various stages of undress and rock star garb. Probably wouldn't be a bad choice for the glam David Bowie fans, either.  It was an homage to 70's glam rock, and it wasn't a particularly good movie.  But everybody looked good, so who cares


----------



## doodles (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for that movie rec captodometer!  DH and I are always looking for new Christian Bale movies to add to our ever growing collection!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm going to add Channing Tatum to my list. The man can look damn fine. Maybe this thread should be called "*If you could sleep with A FEW celebrities...*(*at a time*)" I mean c'mon now how many of us have stuck to just one?!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Ewan McGregor tops the list. And rounding out the top five would be Jonathan Rhys Meyers, Shemar Moore, and Christian Bale. Liam Neeson and Colin Firth tie for 5th: maybe a bit too old, but hey.

No hunky photos to post, but I will suggest the movie Velvet Goldmine for any Ewan, Jonathan, or Christian fans: it co-stars all three in various stages of undress and rock star garb. Probably wouldn't be a bad choice for the glam David Bowie fans, either.  It was an homage to 70's glam rock, and it wasn't a particularly good movie.  But everybody looked good, so who cares
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
* Fabulous line! Reminds me of a Bowie song, I *think* "Diamond Dogs," but not feeling awake enough to say for sure.*
* Great post!! Thanks! You reminded me, I want to see that movie. *


----------



## PomPoko (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I use -gasmisms (haha i made this up) all the time.  But seriously, man candy can produce all types of gasms._

 





 -gasmisms is my new all time favourite word! awesome. I'm going to try and work it into a conversation today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlarmAgent* 

 
_On a similar note, the guy from the music video "Call Me When Youre Sober"?  I don't like Evanescence, but the guy in that video, meee-ow.  Oliver Goodwill is his name, but there is a ridiculous lack of photos of him available on the internet.  Injustice._

 
Oh yes! Thankyou so much for that - I remember seeing that video for the first time and thinking how hot that man is. I didn't know who he was till now.

I looked about, and you're right, nowhere near enough photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although apparently he was in an episode of something...Entourage or CSI...I've forgotten now!

I think we should start a petition for more pictures of him, though.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 4, 2008)

*LIZARDPRICESA: "I am the Lizard King. I can do ANYthing." He was sooo right!*


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Definitely Johnny Depp in his Jack Sparrow outfit lol!_

 

Same here.  High Five!!!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 4, 2008)

Definately James Franco! he is amazing. I like jason biggs too..i know..weird. but he is so cute to me. yum!


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Swedish soccer player Fredrik Ljungberg






Nice package!









_

 
a year ago my friend slept with him, we saw him out in a london club! 

she said he kept growling like a tiger!lol!

but still i am jealous!


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 4, 2008)

Even tho i tend to like rock guys and pretty boys dont do it for me!
zefron just floats my boat bigtime 
i must be a paedophile!but i think by the time hes 25 he will be really gorgeous!!as hes getting older hes reminding me more and more of Jared Leto!

Zac Efron


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 4, 2008)

oh i must add myfemale girl crushes.

lindsay lohan when she's dark dark brunette!





for some ODD ODD ODD and sick sick reason i think Ashley Tisdale is so cute! i just love the way she looks. and she seems super nice (some friends met her and said she was awesome).
http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/77449...4831B75F48EF45

oh and here is some eye candy of james franco:









YUMYUMMMMM


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*LIZARDPRICESA: "I am the Lizard King. I can do ANYthing." He was sooo right!*_

 
*YvetteJeannine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He's still doing it. Forever. Immortal. The Eternal Poet...*

*I think I read that the area where he & Pamela lived was atop a mythical (?) 
lost **civilization inhabited by beautiful, (not human) beings....more like lizards or dragons.....(I'm actually scared of lizards...lol xxCherylFaith*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

                                                                                                                                                Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Definitely Johnny Depp in his Jack Sparrow outfit lol!_

                                  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cattykitty* 

 
_Same here.  High Five!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
* Oh Lord, Yes! *

* This is all becoming too steamy for me.....whew....*

* Johnny in most any role.....* ​


----------



## msmack (Feb 4, 2008)

Josh Homme of QOTSA. Ohh my... redheads get me all hot and bothered...


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 4, 2008)

Maynard James Keenan from TOOL. I would rape this man over and over again!!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 4, 2008)

*Brandon Lee (from The Crow)
    He was so Hot ( & doomed ...sigh...)
*​
and...

*I've been in love with Heathcliff from Emily Bronte's Wuthering Heights since age 11 or 12, when I 1st read it.

 You didn't say he/she had to be  a real, live person, did ya'?  *

*Also, I've always thought Stephen King is an attractive man.*

*Yes, I love words with my sex....poetry....
a teensy edgy fear....uuummm*

*That's it for me for now. My husband surpasses all crushes & lusts I might have for others, by deepest longest distances too far to travel...**(10 yrs ago, I couldn't have dreamed of writing that)**That's enough from me!  meow meow meow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 4, 2008)

Fun topic !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Men: Ray Liotta, Vincent D'Onofrio and Robert Downey Jr.

Women: Vanessa Marcil (Sam in Las Vegas), Mariska Hargitay and Jaclyn Smith back when she was in Charlie's Angels.


----------



## Jesi (Feb 4, 2008)

Channing Tatum. He was hot in Step Up and adorably cute in She's the Man.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 5, 2008)

oy vey. i also wanna do JOSEPH GORDON LEVITT he kinda looks like a refreshed Heath Ledger to me.


----------



## triccc (Feb 5, 2008)

ok, I can't pick just one.
 Brandon Boyd.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 5, 2008)

If I had to pick a fictitious character it would be Henry V from the Shakespeare play of the same name. Don't know why but his character just does it for me lol.

Jonny Knoxvill also floats my boat.http://images.askmen.com/men/celeb_p..._knoxville.jpg


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 5, 2008)

hmm..fiction character...
i used to watch sailor moon, and i just adored *tuxedo mask*!! LOL he was one handsome anime character!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 5, 2008)

I just have to include this guy. I know I posted Axl Rose but this guy is hot! He's still hot now as he was 20 years ago.

20 years ago *swoon*






and Now *still swooning* obviously he did get older but he still looks the same as he did 20 years ago, so hawt!


----------



## Enkuli (Feb 5, 2008)

I would have to say Orlando Bloom in Legolas costume. Sad but so true. My Other choice would be Vincent [SIZE=-1]Ventresca from Invisible Man but I can't chooce between my heroes. I may have a thing with men having weird hair...

But who could say no to a man dressed as an elf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok, no more epic movies for me!
[/SIZE]


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 6, 2008)

If i had to choose one - hes not a celebrity per se, hes a soccer player for australia..

LUCAS NEILL - dear lord please have my babies!! he is just so freakin hot - and when hes playing soccer, omg i could just die!! LOL all that sweat and determination - soooo freakin sexy!!





















and lastly for a celeb it'd be paul walker.. back in the varsity blues days and fast and furious - but hes gota have the short hair going.. mmmmmmmmmm tasty!











i shall find pics and post


----------



## VioletB (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Maynard James Keenan from TOOL. I would rape this man over and over again!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

This is awesome.. Have you heard the new Puscifer CD he just came out with?

In one song he keeps saying.."This lady's got the thickness, can I get a hell yeah!"

"Grab them saddle bags and toss them over me.. let's ride home!"

Awesome.  I would just like him to sing in my ear.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_oh sweet jesus - how could i forget wentworth miller???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_

 
Oh Juneplum, you know he is part Jamaican.


----------



## VioletB (Feb 6, 2008)

My family and I are huge basketball fans.. We (Utah Jazz) just traded Gordan Giricek for Kyle Korver (from the sixers).. and.. oh man I am so in love.  




He is so boy next door.  I watched a news story where he was interviewed and he is so shy and humble!  It is soo..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And he plays one hell of a game!!  Ugh he is soo hot.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_This is awesome.. Have you heard the new Puscifer CD he just came out with?

In one song he keeps saying.."This lady's got the thickness, can I get a hell yeah!"

"Grab them saddle bags and toss them over me.. let's ride home!"

Awesome.  I would just like him to sing in my ear._

 

No, I will have to look. Thanks.

His voice makes me want to do naughty things.


----------



## VioletB (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_No, I will have to look. Thanks.

His voice makes me want to do naughty things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Ha ha me too that's for sure!  The Puscifer CD is called V is for Vagina.
Here's me at best buy on the day it came out..

*ME:* Ugh could you help me, I'm looking for a CD..
*saleskid:* Sure who's the artist?
*ME:* Ummm (hesitant).. Puscifer.  Like Lucifer with a P. P-U-S-C-I-F-E-R
*saleskid:* ..busily typing at the screen and giving me weird looks..
*saleskid:* Umm.. are you looking for V is for Vagina or Cuntry Boner??


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_...Umm.. are you looking for V is for Vagina or Cuntry Boner??



_

 
hahahahahahaaaa
did he laugh when he said it? i would have! lol


----------



## doodles (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, Paul Walker and Johnny Knoxville are niiiiiice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and thanks for posting those two photos of Zac Efron(had never known of his existence).  I loooove Jared Leto and it's nice to know he has a possible twin. Can anyone say 3some? Oh my god, I can't believe I just typed that! Naughty, naughty


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_






Ha ha me too that's for sure!  The Puscifer CD is called V is for Vagina.
Here's me at best buy on the day it came out..

*ME:* Ugh could you help me, I'm looking for a CD..
*saleskid:* Sure who's the artist?
*ME:* Ummm (hesitant).. Puscifer.  Like Lucifer with a P. P-U-S-C-I-F-E-R
*saleskid:* ..busily typing at the screen and giving me weird looks..
*saleskid:* Umm.. are you looking for V is for Vagina or Cuntry Boner??



_

 





thats too funny!!!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_Even tho i tend to like rock guys and pretty boys dont do it for me!
zefron just floats my boat bigtime 
i must be a paedophile!but i think by the time hes 25 he will be really gorgeous!!as hes getting older hes reminding me more and more of Jared Leto!

Zac Efron 








_

 
LOL does anyone else think he looks like Uncle Jesse?


----------



## VioletB (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_hahahahahahaaaa
did he laugh when he said it? i would have! lol_

 
LOL no he gave me kind of a seductive look!!  I did look pretty hot, I was all dressed up from being at my counter all day but I was wearing my wedding ring!!  LOL  Either that or I'm the evil girl next door that listens to "dirty" music.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FYI You can listen to the whole album at PUSCIFER.COM but I would just go out and buy it it's too good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maynard is a genius.


----------



## baby_na (Feb 8, 2008)

hands down... Ami from MIAMI INK...... ouch he's so yummy


----------



## user79 (Feb 8, 2008)

Zac Effron looks like a girl, imo.


----------



## VioletB (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_na* 

 
_hands down... Ami from MIAMI INK...... ouch he's so yummy_

 
But he was so mean with Kat Von D!

I'm sorry, I love her.


----------



## Professor Fate (Feb 8, 2008)

Scarlett Johansson

/thread


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 8, 2008)

I didn't understand what all went down between Ami and Kat, I must have missed a few episodes but its good she has her own shop now. I liked how Chris Garver was trying to keep the peace and was her friend that helped her pack up and whatnot on the last miami ink episode she was on. Chris seems like such a nice guy!

I'd like to add either McDreamy or McSteamy to my list. I love them both in the show.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats a close one! It would have to be one of the brothers from Prison Break (Wentworth Miller or Dominic Purcell)!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 8, 2008)

*you are just CRAZY if you don't think tatum channing is thee hottest man in the universe. UGHH the things i would do to him haha*

*& if he isn't available.. i wouldn't mind replacing him with herr*

http://kimkardashianpictures.info/wa..._122_576lo.jpg


----------



## lipshock (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, so we all know that I am obsessed with Gerard Butler.  Sooo, for all my other G. B. fanatics, I just found this interview he did for the movie, 300 and it is so amusing.

YouTube - 300 Sexy Secrets with Gerard Butler & Lena Headey uncensored

I am thoroughly jealous the interviewer got to hug him.  Gah, I would die!


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_LOL does anyone else think he looks like Uncle Jesse?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
who is he?i need to google him!lol x


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_na* 

 
_hands down... Ami from MIAMI INK...... ouch he's so yummy_

 
 oh yesss!x


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 9, 2008)

DH wants to know who this is?


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 10, 2008)

I just realised I meant to post in this thread AGESSSSSSSS ago, but I went off to google pictures of said celebrity, got distracted, and didn't come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies I present to you, Cristiano Ronaldo! (sorry it's another footballer)


























 X 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## milk_tea (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissShiva* 

 
_
and lastly for a celeb it'd be paul walker.. back in the varsity blues days and fast and furious - but hes gota have the short hair going.. mmmmmmmmmm tasty!











i shall find pics and post_

 

...this is my pick too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i'd have to agree.. he has to keep that short hair.


----------



## OohJeannie (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Male: Blair Underwood.  I am infatuated with this man.
Woman: Jennifer Love Hewitt. Maybe Kim Kardashian? I dunno lol I have a huge girl crush on her._

 
But Blaire Underwood booooooooyyy mmm mmm mmm


----------



## OohJeannie (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_I just realised I meant to post in this thread AGESSSSSSSS ago, but I went off to google pictures of said celebrity, got distracted, and didn't come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies I present to you, Cristiano Ronaldo! (sorry it's another footballer)











 X 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000_

 
OOOHHH I've never seen HIM before!!


----------



## mocha_queen (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh god yes!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 12, 2008)

_*How on Earth did I neglect to mention a few other Heart-throbbers!? Uuuummm..*_

_* Russell Crowe !*_










_*Denzel Washington*_





_*Viggo Mortensen*_






_*& Morgan Freeman (need a photo) His *voice* alone..... & a beautiful face & Aura of an Old Soul..... ahhhhh*_
_* I'd probably rather talk with him than anything else...too much in awe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

_* (Musings for a Snowstorm Day)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_​


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_LOL does anyone else think he looks like Uncle Jesse?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
\

Holy cow, you just hit the nail on the head.


----------



## MACbutterfly (Feb 13, 2008)

Try as much as I can, I can't pick just one. So in no particular order (I'll take them anyhow):

1) Johnny Depp...especially in Chocolat..he had this sexy Irish brogue going on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) Paul Walker ...long hair, short hair...I really don't care.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3) Gerard Butler...no explanation needed


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 13, 2008)

<---- kinda obvious ( by my username) haha.

but ughhh its such a hard choice between vin diesel ricky martin and chris meloni.

such beautiful men!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh naughty.  If I had to pick only one it would be George Clooney, but my list would include Denzel Washington, Blair Underwood, Christian Bale, and Adam Levine.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACbutterfly* 

 
_2) Paul Walker ...long hair, short hair...I really don't care.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
good im not the only one lol!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_Oh naughty. If I had to pick only one it would be George Clooney, but my list would include Denzel Washington, Blair Underwood, Christian Bale, and Adam Levine._

 
Dang, how could I forget Adam Levine... dayam, he is soulful and looks like he'd be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good in bed.


----------



## jadedragonfly (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG, I couldn't resist posting too!

First of all, JOHNNY DEPP!!








Yes please!

Bam Margera, I can't resist, he's just so damn sexy.









And Slash, of course!





These three are definitely at the top of my list!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 14, 2008)

Top 3





Julian McMahon (Christian in Nip/Tuck)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Joaquin Cortes (Spanish flamenco dancer)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Antonio Banderas


----------



## Willa (Feb 14, 2008)

Denzel Washington
That man is sooooo damn sexy
What about the voice


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_*HOLY F**CKIN SH*T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I FOUND IT!!! MOTHER OF PEARL....
CAN I POST IT, CAN I, CAN I, CAN I???*
*FULL FRONTAL SHOT OF HIS WEAPON!!
PLEASE TELL ME I CAN POST IT. I NEED TO SHAREEEEE!!! LOL BUT I DON'T THINK FULL NUDITY IS TOLERATED HERE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_

 
LOL! I can't stop laughing at that. Now I HAVE to go and see!


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_a year ago my friend slept with him, we saw him out in a london club! 

she said he kept growling like a tiger!lol!

but still i am jealous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*OMG!!! Are you freakin' serious???? *dies**


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 14, 2008)

Aladdin from the Disney cartoon (don't lie, you would too... if he were real anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL!


----------



## lara (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_who is he?i need to google him!lol x_

 
...so did this make anyone else feel incredibly old for a minute or two? Just me? Ok.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm? brendan fraser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (him out of the mummy and george of the jungle) I love him with his long hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and pete wentz (fall out boy) hes LUSHH !!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 17, 2008)

Rammstein. All of Rammstein. At the same time. Yea...


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_...so did this make anyone else feel incredibly old for a minute or two? Just me? Ok._

 
i grew up watching uncle jesse. actually i had a crush on him..lol. and im only 23, so no....i think it is just u. hehe


----------



## beauty-junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

Hayden Christensen...


----------



## sass000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wentworth Miller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OR Patrick Dempsey


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_i grew up watching uncle jesse. actually i had a crush on him..lol. and im only 23, so no....i think it is just u. hehe_

 
Haha I loved his big hair... he was such a hottie!  "Have MERCY!!!"  lol


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 18, 2008)

Nicolas Cage, please.


----------



## makeupbeauty85 (Feb 18, 2008)

Jesse Metcalfe for me mmmmmmmmmmmmm ecspecially in John Tucker must die uhhhhhhhhhhhh so f-in hottttt


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 18, 2008)

Channing Tatum......


----------



## MACbutterfly (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_Channing Tatum......_

 

Oh my...how could I forget this hunk of a man


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh heyyy.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 20, 2008)

ok, i know i only said pick ONE, but *Milo Ventimiglia* makes me tingle inside heheehe and obviously no one is listening to the rule (well 99.9% of us aren't lol), so i'm adding my adorable milO to my list hehehee....i called him MY milO. teeeheheheee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



any other Heroes fans out there? he's just too cute. on the show and off screen.
urgh, so yummy in a suit. rarrrrrrrrr!


















**feels a tingle inside**


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey jenee.sum Iam to a massive heroes fan !! and I LOVE Milo Ventimiglia he is gorgous.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACJunkie57* 

 
_

Aladdin from the Disney cartoon (don't lie, you would too... if he were real anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Hehe I was watching Aladdin with my friend and her friend teh other day, her friend said that she'd tap him hahahaahaha!

Anyway,
Jude Law, Mathias Lauridsen (Gucci model), Jesse Metcalfe and that Jeremy Darling guy from Dirty Sexy Money.... there's something about him aha


----------



## heeltohaunch (Feb 22, 2008)

Male- Edward Norton, he is just.... *sigh*..


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jadedragonfly* 

 
_OMG, I couldn't resist posting too!

First of all, JOHNNY DEPP!!







_

 
_* OMGoddess! Thank you for those Johnny photos, especially the 1st one. whew.....*_


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 26, 2008)

*I do know I'm *way* over my quota in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so obsessive...
*
_*




I know it may sound weird, but lately, I've become fixated on the Artist who was Freddie Mercury. His voice & persona were so amazing, unearthly ingenius...Yes, I do know he was gay, but he was married for awhile...How can I miss someone who I never met....*_

_* (I feel the same about Jim Morrison (only More! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

_* Freddie Mercury was, in my opinion, extremely sexy, (long-haired I preferred, but either way) for many reasons, including his vibrancy & his dynamic persona...I wonder where he is now...India, maybe ? (next Life?)









*_​
*"Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time
I feel alive and the world I'll turn it inside out - yeah
And floating around in ecstasy
So don't stop me now don't stop me
'Cause I'm having a good time having a good time

I'm a shooting star leaping through the sky
Like a tiger defying the laws of gravity
I'm a racing car passing by like Lady Godiva
I'm gonna go go go
There's no stopping me

I'm burnin' through the sky yeah
Two hundred degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic man out of you

Don't stop me now I'm having such a good time
I'm having a ball
Don't stop me now
If you wanna have a good time just give me a call
Don't stop me now ('Cause I'm having a good time)
Don't stop me now (Yes I'm havin' a good time)
I don't want to stop at all

Yeah, I'm a rocket ship on my way to Mars
On a collision course
I am a satellite I'm out of control
I am a sex machine ready to reload
Like an atom bomb about to
Oh oh oh oh oh explode

I'm burnin' through the sky yeah
Two hundred degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic woman of you..."​**"Don't Stop Me Now," by Freddie Mercury...this song makes me want to cry sometimes...*
*Freddie Mercury, 5 September 1946 – 24 November 1991*
*Freddie Mercury - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Nicolas Cage, please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
_*Ooooh....yeah! I forgot! He's fabulous...Love his caressing voice.....Think I'd recognize it anywhere...also his eyes... *_


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 26, 2008)

David Boreanaz
Wentworth Miller
George Eads
Vin Diesel

lol I can't pick just one!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 27, 2008)

*OMGoddess!I can't seem to stop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* Please, let us not forget other androgynous OR (quite hetero) simply, gloriously-maned*,  _*
rock stars of the past....*_

_* For instance...*_
_* a young Mr. Robert Plant 
(I can picture his hair as a sort of "Stairway to Heaven..") climbing toward Heavenly lips & Eyes 
(but of course, I was too young to realize*_
_* him then lol)*_









_*Robert Plant (above) of Led Zeppelin, 
comes from right near where my son was born, 
in England's West Midlands!*_
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
_*Below, behold a 1970's Roger Daltrey, of The Who. 
He sizzled in the rock-opera movie,TOMMY.*_






_*Yes, 70's rock giants with HAIR xxx !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_​


----------



## adela88 (Feb 27, 2008)

gissom from csi

i did not just say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but damm thers somthing so understatedly sexy about that guy


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_EDWARD NORTON

omfg. I'd hit that 5 times._

 
I'm right there with you!  DAMN he has it all.  I'd hit it more than 5 times though...

Female I would have to go with Britney Spears.  She used to be so sexy!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 27, 2008)

...I know I was limited to only one, but after going through all of the posts I am
tingling a bit.
So I agree with Paul Walker, Johnny Depp, Maynard, Wentworth, Channing Tatum, Bam Margera (that pic with his little pubs sticking out did it for me!) and Bradon Boyd.
Most of the other men I saw pictures of were H O T too!  Especially that soccer dude...I'm a sucker for men with tattoos.
And Kim K. is so freakin' beautiful.  I would totally do Natalie Portman as well.
Great choices, ladies and gents!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

Johnny Depp! I love him!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_ohmygosh* 

 
_Hehe I was watching Aladdin with my friend and her friend teh other day, her friend said that she'd tap him hahahaahaha!

Anyway,
Jude Law, Mathias Lauridsen (Gucci model), Jesse Metcalfe and that Jeremy Darling guy from Dirty Sexy Money.... there's something about him aha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO My boyfriend looks like aladdin especially with a tan lol Dark thick hair, big dark eyes and just hot lol It also helps that he is chaldean (our families are from Iraq so we're pretty much "Arabic" but catholic.)


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 6, 2008)

Ohhhh, Johnny Depp first and foremost!

Gary Oldman aswell.


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

I totally woulld have done axl rose back in the 80s.. like 90000 times.

I wouldn't touch him now. Him and his braids and cheek implants can stay the hell away!


----------



## macismine (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnowWhiteQueen* 

 
_Ryan Gosling. What a sweetheart. 
For women it would have to be Zooey Deschanel. I think she is so pretty. Good girlfriend material too lol!_

 
oh my gosh ryan gosling in the rain scene from the notebook all the way! && there are so many others!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

David Beckham!!!!


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 9, 2008)

tyrese...sorry its so big. but my my myyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and......megan good







yes i LOVED the movie they were in together.. WAIST DEEP


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 9, 2008)

James Lafferty from One Tree Hill!
Mm mm good


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 9, 2008)

Brandon Boyd..front man from Incubus
he's so adorable!!


----------



## marichan0803 (Mar 12, 2008)

Haha this thread is too funny
Mine are!
CHANNING TATUM 
SCARLETT JOHANSEN


----------



## eccentric (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh god. I have a huge crush on Michael Cera (Superbad & Juno) so I'm totally going with him! Mmmm.
Other favorites: Johnny Depp, Jake Gyllenhaal, Christian Bale.
Eeek! *licks lips* LOLLLLLLL.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 16, 2008)

/\ Super hot pic of Scarlett.

Yeah, I need to add Henry Cavill from 'The Tudors' to the list.  Here he is in all of his Tudor-y hotness:






OK that is like my 5th entry to the list.  I'm a whore..lol


----------



## meehpink143 (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm going to add Channing Tatum to my list. The man can look damn fine. Maybe this thread should be called "*If you could sleep with A FEW celebrities...*(*at a time*)" I mean c'mon now how many of us have stuck to just one?!








_

 
.......


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't believe no one's said this yet, but i'd so give David Tennant on, he could take me into his tardis and whisper sweet nothings in his sexy scottish accent in my ear any day.

I so wish I knew how to up load pics, cause this guy can really pull of a kilt!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 3, 2008)

oh dear! this question caught my eye. i know its been a while since this was posted but WOW. lOl.
okay so i have to, David Beckham, and Channing Tatum. 
Oh how i would love to wake up in the morning and have one on each side lOl


----------



## mreichert (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## trollydolly (Apr 7, 2008)

justin timberlake without a shadow of a doubt!!!!! lol
i really cant stand david beckham sorry ladies!


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i really cant stand david beckham sorry ladies!_

 
his voice is a MAJOR turn off, but his body is just _ohh la la_! his Giorgio Armani underwear ad =


----------



## kimmy (Apr 9, 2008)

i heard rob lowe likes threesomes, so who am i to argue? i'd gladly welcome any of the following:




lindsay lohan




dominic purcell




megan fox




vin diesel

or, all of them at once. that'd be fine, too. if gerard butler or john pettibone popped in, i wouldn't mind either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to ssblackorchid, i'm totally there with you on the rammstein thing. can you imagine...till lindemann...?!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_if gerard butler or john pettibone popped in, i wouldn't mind either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to ssblackorchid, i'm totally there with you on the rammstein thing. can you imagine...till lindemann...?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yea. I especially have a thing for Flake. He seems like he's kind of quiet, yet he'd be a freak in bed.


----------



## astronaut (May 17, 2008)

YESSSSSS I FOUND THE THREAD!!

*Shia LaBeouf*

I don't know why I find him sooooo dreamy HAHA


----------



## astronaut (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_lol ya'll are seriously cracking me up... and people thought guys are lustful.. they got nothin' on us!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, so my list (I don't care, men are like Lays chips: you can't have just one) in no particular order...

Marryable:

Ryan Gosling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mr. Darcy from "Pride and Prejudice" 
Aladdin from the Disney cartoon (don't lie, you would too... if he were real anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dirk Nowitzski 
James McAvoy from "Atonement" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chris Brown... waaaaay younger than me, but he's smart, can dance and sing... 
Paul Rudd 
F***able:

David Beckham--the things I would do to him aren't utterable in polite company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Julian McMahon and Dylan Walsh (the doctors from Nip/Tuck)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Shia LaBeouf (omg, I met him... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Daniel Craig 
Rodrigo Santoro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tom Brady--why the heck did no one mention him?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben Affleck 
Tony Romo 
Jared Leto clean shaven and not on drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shiny Ahuja (Bollywood actor)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Paul Walker 
Josh Duhmel 
Ok, I need to stop, I'm getting all hot and bothered... LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG You met Shia!!?? What was it like?

I just discovered I have a celebrity crush on him... today LOL so I'm totally giddy HAHAHA


----------



## benzito_714 (May 17, 2008)

i should be ashamed but here it goes...
*method man*-i have had a crush on him since i could spell my name
*common*-especially in 'smokin' aces', all that fineness should be a sin
*andre 3000*-'idlewild' sex scene with paula patton, if i could have been a clock on the wall 
now time for milk in my coffee...
*orlando bloom*-as will turner in pirates 3-i would wait ten years for that
*jonathan rhys meyers*-my mom loves the tudors and now i know why.
*shia lebouf*-he's got an innocence about him that is cute but those are the ones you have to watch out for
the swedish soccer player you guys mentioned yeah let's throw him in there. but i will pass on the tiger noises
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lastly old school lovin'
jim morrison 
jimi hendrix


----------



## lavish_habits (May 18, 2008)

Good topic! Of course I cant pick just one, so I choose:

Morris Chestnut





Boris Kodjoe





Juelz Santana





AND


Bobby Brown, Circa 1988, lol


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

Mark Wahlberg without a doubt!!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 18, 2008)

omg... i would love to have channing tatum.. atleast for a few hours! haha





oooooohhhh... yummy!!!


----------



## stacylynne (May 18, 2008)

Male: not sure, a man that can keep up lol
Female: Angelina Jolie - I love her


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzKEL_RENEE* 

 
_omg... i would love to have channing tatum.. atleast for a few hours! haha




oooooohhhh... yummy!!!_

 
Ummm...is he out at some random party, droppin' trou?  lol

The look on the waiter's face is funny.  He's thinking, "So this is what my life has become.Sigh...."


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 18, 2008)

Clive Owen. For hours. For days. Over and over again. 'Nuff said.


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

I can't think of a celeb that I would sleep with. I'm honestly not one of those girls who would judge actors by how hot they were-back when I was younger it was the whole Leo Dicaprio thing and the girls talking about how hot he was...not me. I tend to focus on "Who would I want to go out to lunch with?" and for me, that'd be Nicola Sirkis.


----------



## vcanady (May 19, 2008)

I'm usually ALLL about Zac Efron, but with all this Indiana Jones promotion going on, I have developed a HUGE crush on *Shia LaBeouf*.....like OMGAHHH he needs to be in my bed....now.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 19, 2008)

Chiwetel Ejiofor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lawd Have mercy.




Umm, could I have the rock as an alternate? LOL


----------



## benzito_714 (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lavish_habits* 

 
_Bobby Brown, Circa 1988, lol



_

 
no you didn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this gave me an old school flashback. 

can i add prince to my list?


----------



## xShoegal (May 19, 2008)

WENTWORTH MILLER is sexy !


----------



## Edie (May 22, 2008)

If right now I was posed this question...I would have to say Jensen Ackles!

You know he'd be able to make you cry out in passion....





and make you laugh at the same time!









I'd just make him repeat my name all night...his voice is just like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Although I must add (and not sure if anyone else has yet??) one of my favourites that I keep coming back to...

Jeremy Renner





Him in SWAT...A yeah HELLO!! 
(to be fair, I've seen most of his movies and he is a BRILLIANT actor!!)

Honorable mentions in case sixims happen:

Wentworth Miller
Tom Welling (IN the superman lycra outfit...hahaha)
Christian Bale
Colin Farrell
Jared Leto (minus the 30 seconds to mars - i almost look like a woman look)
Johnny Messner (whom I have dubbed the better looking Vin Diesel.hhaha...)




Orlando Bloom (as legolas in LOTR...soo weird I just dont even know why?)
Tupac Shakur - Although this would have to continue as a full-time arrangement...I could never let him go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vincent Perez (i dont know if its the french accent or what...yummmm!)





Okay...I think I had better stop there...


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 23, 2008)

Kim Kardashian!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 23, 2008)

Whoever asks me first- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clive Owen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSKM9eFi5ng ('nuf said!!)

Christian Bale- 












Oh baby, baby...


----------



## alwaysbella (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Definitely Johnny Depp in his Jack Sparrow outfit lol!_

 
me too!!! not without the outfit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



girl: Megan Fox


----------



## trojanchick99 (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, It's Jensen Ackles for me too.


----------



## NicksWifey (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Kim Kardashian!_

 
Me too


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 27, 2008)

Gale Harold


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Ummm...is he out at some random party, droppin' trou? lol

The look on the waiter's face is funny. He's thinking, "So this is what my life has become.Sigh...."_

 
lol. i never noticed the waiter before but he def. has that look..
and im not sure if he was at a party.. lol.. that would be funny.. 
i found it on google


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 27, 2008)

eminem back in his hey-dayy...something about him was always soo attractive and mysterious to me.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xShoegal* 

 
_WENTWORTH MILLER is sexy !




_

 
this man is a hunk and a half. damnn so many sexyy pics in this threaddd its gettin mee excited!!


----------



## User67 (May 27, 2008)

Okay, wow I have been really missing out on this thread! Okay here are my picks!

Male: Ryan Phillipe
He played such a sexy asshole in Cruel Intentions that I have had a crush on him ever since I saw that movie like 8-9 years ago.







http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/d...llippe1024.jpg

For my girl crush it would have to be Megan Fox, I know nothing about her besides the fact that she is ridiculously hot!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 30, 2008)

Julian McMahon aka Dr Troy from Nip/Tuck! That man is hot!


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 30, 2008)

Lenny Kravitz! And my husband would probably choose Janet Jackson, lol.


----------



## wondercaia (May 30, 2008)

For me the one, the only Michael Ballack!


----------



## le-miau (May 30, 2008)

How come, no one mentioned him???
http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/7...foso001au3.jpg

Shah Rukh Khan invades my dreams *hahahahaha*


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_I can't believe no one's said this yet, but i'd so give David Tennant on, he could take me into his tardis and whisper sweet nothings in his sexy scottish accent in my ear any day.

I so wish I knew how to up load pics, cause this guy can really pull of a kilt!_

 
*OMGoddess! YES!! I *will* find photos later. I wish they'd let him keep his Scottish accent in the show! He really grew on me, as did The Dr. before him...I can picture him, but can't think of his name right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will...

David is my 2nd "Dr" ....   he has quite a chemistry with Catherine Tate, doesn't he??



**I love his sexy smile!*

*My hubby is & always will be my #1 & only,*

*But...*
*I still have Freddie Mercury as Fantasy, but he's unattainable...
as are Jim Morrison, & Johnny Depp
 (at least Johnny is "Alive" in this Universe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I wouldn't give for a Tardis sighhhhhhhh....

(I've named several in earlier posts-this thread has been going on for a long time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*        Yaaay for The Dr!!!!    *

*                   xxxCherylFaith*​


----------



## Carlyx (May 30, 2008)

*Male*
Wentworth Miller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Female*

Angelina Jolie


----------



## dollypink (May 31, 2008)

johnny depp johnny depp johnny depp johnny depp johnny depp johnny depp johnny depp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i should be ashamed but here it goes..._

 
*You have great taste!!!*

*No, nothing to be ashamed of for looking, is there? 
We're ~Alive~ & have senses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tend to feel the same way, tho.
 About this thread, I've kept my hubby up to date on my posts even...can you believe it? & I keep reminding him 
i'd never be with anyone else in Reality*

*He won't tell me who his fantasy woman would be.  I don't think I'd want to know... altho I can probably guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
 Quote:

   lastly old school lovin'  
 
*The other guys you mentioned are hot, too. But I *must* respond to:​* Quote:

   jim morrison  
 
*JDM is my #1 , waaaaay down the list after my hubby, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then Freddie Mercury
then Johnny Depp...​*
 Quote:

   jimi hendrix  
 
*also so hot! I heard the 2 J's in a duet yesterday....."Foxy Lady" uuummm! 

Imagine being in a 2J sandwich!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are (sadly) safe from us atm lol

Omgoddess, Jimi Hendrix playd the guitar with his ~entire body~   !!!
I wish I'd have seen him when he was alive.
& re: Jim Morrison & Freddie...I've posted enough about them, so won't say more here.

True Fantasy Food.​ *


----------



## User67 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think Robert Downey Jr. is pretty hot for an older man


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 18, 2008)

Jared Leto, without hesitation. I think that's been my answer since 1995. Even with greasy, stringy hair in his face, a messy beard, and smeared eye makeup. I know what's under all that.


----------



## doodles (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZoeKat* 

 
_Jared Leto, without hesitation. I think that's been my answer since 1995. Even with greasy, stringy hair in his face, a messy beard, and smeared eye makeup. I know what's under all that.




_

 
Mmmhmm I'm with ya on that one! Ever since he was Jordan Catalano...*swoons*


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 21, 2008)

Normally I'd say Daniel Johns (and have been saying that for 10+ years), I think right now I'd go with Josh Homme. I already thought he was hot, but after seeing them in concert, and being mere metres away from him *droool*, he's like omg hot lol.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 21, 2008)

Hugh Jackman! The wolverine!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 21, 2008)

*As I've made it clear, I will never be with anyone but my hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*
























*

*but I do love this guy! Michael Weatherly!   *

*( he reminds me so much of my SoulMate)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*











*6/23/08 addendum! Today I watched a YouTube interview Michael did a few years ago. Yes, I do still think he's hot, SIGH.....
but I realised my crush is more on his character of Logan, on Dark Angel,  than it is on Michael. *~*Logan reminds me so much of my True Beloved! ( but my hubby is definitely cuter.... & he's real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 

Sadly, I have not had time to see Mr. Weatherly in any other roles
 (we rarely watch TV, except for the news & children's shows; maybe we're slightly 'stuck'...we prefer to see reruns of Dark Angel & Buffy the Vampire Slayer....which leads me to another post to come (probably in the very near future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I continue to believe Michael Weatherly is hot ( & he grew up not very far from me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but I will try to see NCSI & movies he's been in. Suggestions are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanx xxxCF






    xxxCF*​


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 23, 2008)

Steven Strait!
It dont get much sexier than that! lol


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 23, 2008)

So I cannot believe I havent seen this sooner...i'm totally geeking out. I think i have my mind made up...and then boom! david beckham, shia labeouf, clooney, ugh, i could go on for days. lol 
My #1 all time no question about would be aussie Chad Reed! (mx'er) me and the bf are into mx and he totally knows the deal. haha





Actor-wise, Wentworth Miller, fo'sho!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Jun 23, 2008)

brandon boyd!!!!
(from incubus) yup yup yup!!!


----------



## JULIA (Jun 24, 2008)

JGL


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daniellefc* 

 
_So I cannot believe I havent seen this sooner...i'm totally geeking out. I think i have my mind made up...and then boom! david beckham, shia labeouf, clooney, ugh, i could go on for days. lol 
My #1 all time no question about would be aussie Chad Reed! (mx'er) me and the bf are into mx and he totally knows the deal. haha





Actor-wise, Wentworth Miller, fo'sho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhhhhhh I've loved Chad Reed since I was in high school lol. He seems like a really nice guy as well, he's just invested millions of his own money into bmx here in Aus for up and coming riders


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 27, 2008)

MEN:

1st.- GAEL GARCIA BERNAL. I swear to god my bf, looks like him in this pic, he´s short 5´6¨ bf too.. lol, I have a thing for short guys.










Daniel Kessler & Paul Banks of  Interpol. I think we can use that there´s no I in threesome song lol.
GOSH I  LOVE INTERPOL.













Women:

Lindsay Lohan, Kat Von D,  Dita Von teese, Scarlett Johansson,  Eva Mendes, Megan Fox, Adriana Lima.


----------



## doodles (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BAMBOOLINA* 

 
_MEN:

1st.- GAEL GARCIA BERNAL. I swear to god my bf, looks like him in this pic, he´s short 5´6¨ bf too.. lol, I have a thing for short guys.







_

 
Very nice!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 30, 2008)

Male - Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow, closely followed by Pierce Brosnan and then maybe Brad Pitt.....
I know, I'm greedy! LOL

Female - I'd have to say, Angeline Jolie, she's stunning. (aaargh)


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 30, 2008)

shia labeouf (disturbia did it for me)

linkin park (mainly chester and mike...and brad, all that hair lol)

james mcavoy

...thats all i can think of right now...


----------



## GothicGirl (Jul 4, 2008)

Male: Ville Valo, HIM´s vocalist...Soooo hot! Though, the aforementioned James McAvoy is a good call...
Female: Monica Bellucci...Angelina Jolie my ass, THIS is a beautiful sexy woman!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 4, 2008)

Vin Diesel. I think he's so sexxxy


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2008)

Christian Ble all the way!!! I love him even with facial hair which is very unusual for me!! but yes... he's so pretty!!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 28, 2008)

omg. I have to answer this cause my answer is so....weird, sort of. I've got strange taste in men. But I have to answer this with more than one answer. teeheehee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1. John Lennon. I know he is *sadly* dead. But...back in the day...totally cute. And my favourite Beatle to boot. I think there is just something sexy about a man with that much talent, drive and passion, plus he was kind of a "bad boy" - you know, the kind that you can't take home to mom. Oh...and of course his singing voice is amazing. Mmm...he had that rock n roll vibe (just listen to Twist and Shout!) along with that subtle sexy voice (Norwegian Wood, You've Got to Hide Your Love Away *sigh*) and I just love his singing accent! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 British Boys...and Irish Boys...and Aussie Boys. Yeah...I'm an American with a crush on accents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Jonathan Rhys Meyers. OMG. SO HOT. His lips....*coos* I would totally do dirrrrty things with this boy. Really...watch Velvet Goldmine. Christian Bale, Ewan McGregor and JRM in ONE HOT SEXY movie. *drool*









3. Christian Bale. mmm...I don't think I need to explain this one. Oh...lordy how I would love to suck face with this man before doing....other....things to him for hours. 






4. Scarlett Johansson. Girl Crush! She's sooooo pretty! Lovely lips! Sensually sexy! Roooowr! Probably the only girl that I could think about being bi for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








so...if I could only sleep with one? Well...since Lennon is dead, Scarlett is a girl and I'm not bi, it's between Bale and JRM. Yikes. Can't I just have both for a couple of hours...together? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and the runners up on my list are:
Russel Crowe
Colin Firth
Colin Farrel
Hugh Jackman - I've actually met him. Little old for me...but oh well! Hott accent. Hott man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&
Jared Leto


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*OMGoddess!I can't seem to stop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* Please, let us not forget other androgynous OR (quite hetero) simply, gloriously-maned*,  *
rock stars of the past....*

* For instance...*
* a young Mr. Robert Plant *




​_

 
omg. I can't believe I forgot Plant on my list. His voice is like an orgasm on tape. *dies* Sooooo sexy. I also want to play with his hair. It really is prettier than mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My momma always told me never to date a man with prettier hair than mine, but she never mentioned anything about lust or f***ing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









on a side note, I think I would take Jimmy Page a la 70s as well. 





ah...now I've posted too much.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_Dang, how could I forget Adam Levine... dayam, he is soulful and looks like he'd be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good in bed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg. forgot another one. HE is SO steamy hot. I've met him before...at a concert. I still get mad that I didn't have a camera on me. He was GOR.GE.OUS. Not to mention that *amazing* voice. I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "...please come home with me...."


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_but I gotta say my number one right now is Zachary Quinto..I have a thing for villains on TV/in movies, and I have a..certain fetish for eyebrows that cannot be controlled.The bigger the better  I like em' thick. Eyebrows, of course_

 
haha you cracked me up. but I must agree. In Heroes I cant take my eyes off him! I love ZQ. Sooooooo yummmmmmmy. those perfect thick brows....his dark sexy eyes...he almost looks evil, but that makes him even sexier


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2008)

trent reznor!!














not gonna lie i'm not sure where my pants just went.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_trent reznor!!










not gonna lie i'm not sure where my pants just went._

 
omg yes. totally agree. i love the hand that feeds vid. along with closer (of course) he is soooo sexy. Totally one of those sexy dark mysterious guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously, how could a talented one man band who looks like that *not* be sexy?!?!


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 28, 2008)

umm kanye west?? 

please and thank you.

kim k is my baby first and foremost though.


----------



## spunkstar (Jul 28, 2008)

Guy: Gordon Ramsay - weird but true, hes my deal breaker. Cant explain it!

Chic: To easy Charlize Theron - Major chic crush! STUNNING!!!!


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 28, 2008)

Does it have to be just one? Cuz the 2 guys from the tv show Supernatural rock my world!

Sorry I can't post pix from work (kicks stupid IT dept that blocks images) but this should give you an idea...

Supernatural

Jared Padlecki + Jensen Ackles=


----------



## SuSana (Jul 28, 2008)

Mmhmmm...The Rock


----------



## val-x (Jul 28, 2008)

If I could sleep with 1 celebrity, hard question... there's a few guys I would sleep with.

In 7th grade I didn't know who Brad Pitt was so my close friend shows me a picture, wow.I'd so do him!






When I was younger I had a thing for Batman! George Clooney has grey hair now but oh well he looked so good in his Batman costume!






Sorry about the size there wasn't a smaller one!

OOO can't forget Leo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And Chad! Esp. in House Of Wax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd do them ALL!


----------



## China doll (Jul 28, 2008)

omg such a hard question!!!....hmmmm the rock mr dwayne johnson sexy effing man ....that smile is too damn sexy lollll


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzKEL_RENEE* 

 
_omg... i would love to have channing tatum.. atleast for a few hours! haha




oooooohhhh... yummy!!!_

 

totally agree


----------



## yoonoo (Jul 30, 2008)

definitely David Beckham


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yoonoo* 

 
_definitely David Beckham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
ARMANI...UNDERWEAR...ADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyGamble (Jul 30, 2008)

I would pick Terrence Howard, I love that guy!!


----------



## lanslady (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_I can't believe it! No one said Orlando Bloom!









mmmmmmmmmm_

 
ME ME ME!  I have loved him since LOTR, OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and my girl crush is P!nk, I would leave my husband for her, and he's ok with it, as long as I send him pictures/vidoes of us.


----------



## chocolatesoap (Aug 4, 2008)

shia labeouf


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 4, 2008)

Male: 1st choice, Christian Bale
2nd Choice Ryan Gossling
3rd choice Edward Norton

Female: Julianne Moore. She's too beautiful for words.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Male: 1st choice, Christian Bale
2nd Choice Ryan Gossling
3rd choice Edward Norton

Female: Julianne Moore. She's too beautiful for words._

 
I am so with you on those choices. Those are all beautiful people.


----------



## aimee (Aug 5, 2008)

Christian Bale for sure hes so hot

oh and i have a crush on jenna jameson


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 5, 2008)

ZAC FREAKING HANSON.
duh.


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

bale looks like he has bang on blue eyeshadow on his eyelids


----------



## mollymay (Sep 1, 2008)

This is my first post so be kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Id say it would have to be johnny depp for sure mmmmmm very scrumptios indeed.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm going to adhere to the thread title and only pick one... of each sex. It's only fair.

Male: Mike Patton. Sweet LAWD!






Female: Baby Spice circa 1998.






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GothicGirl* 

 
_Female: Monica Bellucci...Angelina Jolie my ass, THIS is a beautiful sexy woman!_

 
Word to this.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

Umm, no way I can choose just one!

Paul Walker - mmmmmmm
Channing Tatum
David Beckham
and omg, I have to say it... Justin Timberlake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and for girls...
Christina Aguilera, Jessica Alba or Megan Fox


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

Morris Chesnut! He is soooo beautiful!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_oh sweet jesus - how could i forget wentworth miller???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_

 
Mmmm he's my fave!!!!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Sep 22, 2008)

Ed Norton! Gorgeous!

and I wouldn't mind Robert Pattinson either


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 22, 2008)

Man: Dwayne Johnson
Woman: Rosario Dawson


----------



## carandru (Sep 26, 2008)

I would definitely say Ludacris!!!  He is so sexy to me and I have this thing for short men!  Plus, he seems so much fun!  Ha ha, I could go on for days about him... He is just sooooooo SEEEEEXXXXXYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 26, 2008)

Cristiano Ronaldo .. Portuguese Soccer Player .. Seriously Ladies look him up
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_my girl crush megan fox. she is so beautiful._

 
 Totally Agree .. She is def my girl crush &&the boyfriend loves her lol


----------



## Malena (Sep 26, 2008)

Let me think...there are several to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first choice is of course...Adrien Brody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I wouldn´t say "No" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the following ones either:

Vincent Cassel

Adam Rodriguez (-> CSI Miami)


----------



## marreyes38 (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG i would so sleep with ADAM BRODY!!!


----------



## anguria (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, George Clooney for me! Is he seriously gay btw?


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Sep 26, 2008)

Tom Kaulitz for sure!





(the one to the right, but wouldn't say no to his twin brother Bill(to the left))

(opposite on this pic, duuh..)


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 26, 2008)

Tommy Lee. YUM.

As far as women go, I'm...ridiculously attracted to Whoopi Goldberg (not kidding). It's more her...energy and attitude than anything else, but...well, I'd do her.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 29, 2008)

I have totally lost track of the orgy of guys and dolls that I have thrown into this thread, but I have to add one more.  She is so totally hot and an unbelievably bad ass fighter.

Profile: Gina Carano - 'Conviction' - MMA Fighter Profile - ProElite

Vid: Heat.proelite.com » Gina Carano I Am a Fighter

She has a fight coming up on 04 Oct.  I will sooooo be watching it.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I have totally lost track of the orgy of guys and dolls that I have thrown into this thread, but I have to add one more.  She is so totally hot and an unbelievably bad ass fighter.

Profile: Gina Carano - 'Conviction' - MMA Fighter Profile - ProElite

Vid: Heat.proelite.com » Gina Carano I Am a Fighter

She has a fight coming up on 04 Oct.  I will sooooo be watching it._

 
Ok, Jen!  Get out of my head!  When I said we were the same on Glam Soup I meant it.  I have a huge crush on Crush, no pun intended.  When I saw you mention her by her real name I was thinking, "I think that's the girl from American Gladiators".  It is.  She is so pretty and so cool.  Luv her!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Boris Kodjoe


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry...I'm gonna pick 2...can't decide...
Kane('See no evil') It helps that my bf and him are nearly identical




Yes please


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 1, 2008)

Ryan Phillippe or George Clooney for a guy and Jamie Lynn Sigler or Christina Aguilera for a girl.


----------



## Ninjette (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePostcardOrg* 

 
_Tom Kaulitz for sure!




(the one to the right, but wouldn't say no to his twin brother Bill(to the left))

(opposite on this pic, duuh..)



_

 



TOM KAULITZ?!?!?!
oh HELLS yes!
He is so sexy!
I would be all over that!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is yet another for my growing list hehe. Nestor Carbonell. I find him so_ very_ attractive for some reason. I think it's those dark eyes with a hint of mischeif. When ever he makes an appearance on Lost I go gaga. And damn does he look good in a suit. He makes me think of a boss you might have that you find hard to work with because he's so sexy


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Oct 7, 2008)

Angelina Jolie....
http://www.visualpharm.com/wallpaper...r_1024x768.jpg


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Channing Tatum =) Yum yum


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 8, 2008)

Right now

Guy: Paul Walker

Girl: Catherine Zeta Jones (back in her day before Michael got to her) and Angelina Jolie always


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 22, 2008)

Robert Pattinson!


For a girl, Kristen Bell, but I would probably only snuggle with her because she is so adorable.


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 22, 2008)

Probably my all time #1. *Dominic Monaghan*. Seriously, i'm going on a TEN YEAR crush on this man, i've loved him since his small british tv days. ^___^

Hmmm... *MIKE ROWE!!*
Not exactly a big name celebrity, but seriously... damn.

Or *Jim Sturgess*, I can't watch movies with him in it without getting all hot & bothered, lol. Even my fiance will be like "let's watch __, and yes, I have ulterior motives" LMFAO.

For a girl... *Kirsten Kruek*. I've always thought she was amazingly beautiful.

Yeah I wrote 4, oh well, lol.


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 22, 2008)

david beckham!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 22, 2008)

does football player count? LOL!
REGGIE BUSH...


----------



## summerskin (Oct 22, 2008)

Ami James
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And Gaspard Ulliel






And for a girl, Doutzen Kroes


----------



## couturesista (Oct 22, 2008)

Edward Norton- Monday-Thursday
Mark Wahlberg Friday-Sunday


----------



## florabundance (Oct 22, 2008)

Travis McCoy...all day, every day. 
He is like art to me lol its a shame he's with "i kissed a girl and i liked it" chick


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerskin* 

 
_Ami James
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










And Gaspard Ulliel






..._

 

Good choices.  

Gaspard Ulliel can talk dirty to me in french any day.


----------



## milk_tea (Oct 23, 2008)

adam rodriguez CSI MIAMI...damnnnn


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerskin* 

 
_Ami James
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
*
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AMI!*


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 28, 2009)

Right now, im gonna have to say Robert Pattison as Robert Pattison. I dig the kinda grungy boy look. He's tall. Pale. Thin. Possibly a bit of a sarcastic jerk. Doesn't take himself too seriously.... And that bone structure... rrooowwww









But i did pause to sigh over those Christian Bale photos. In fact, i named my Christmas Tree Christian Bale. I'm not even joking. Then i stood behind it in a corner and air humped it.





Other choices; Daniel Day Lewis (as bill the butcher... so hot.)




 Gary Oldman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Edward Norton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ryan Gosling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All amazing actors. All the hotness. And oddly 3/5 are british...


----------



## BestRx (Jan 28, 2009)

Gerard Butler. Oh yeah. He would need some of that Spartan strength if I ever got a hold of him.

But coming up fast on his heels is James McAvoy. I know I would break his tiny little bones but I can't help it. I was all hot and bothered watching "Last King of Scotland" for criminy sake. That takes serious sex appeal.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 28, 2009)

^^yea he's gerry's a fuckin hottie


but my pick would be Common. whenever i see him, i just say SHIT out loud lol, followed by a "FUCK! He's so GORGEOUS"


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 28, 2009)

Edward Norton - without a doubt.
Girl - Megan Fox.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jan 28, 2009)

robert pattinson as himself. he is so ridiculously gorgeous i cant even stand it. haha not to mention i love his personality he has such a sarcastic i dont give a shit attitude that is so attractive.





angelina jolie any day of the week. i have a slight obsession with her.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Feb 9, 2009)

I love Adam Rodriguez, and Amaury Nolasco... but I'd have to say Tyrese...


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 11, 2009)

Cam'ron ..I've had a crush on him for years and almost choked when my boyf told me his older brother used to play basketball with him growing up!


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 11, 2009)

Channing Tatum
http://images.google.com.au/url?sour...cXSFVXBGtLFfGg

James Franco
http://images.google.com.au/url?sour...L6EuQ0D  RL0dw
James Marsden but only how he looks in 27 dresses

http://images.google.com.au/url?sour...OGag0LVU3YHYwg


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 11, 2009)

Well Johnny Depp seems like an obvious one for me and has been for years (I'd seen him in loads of films before, but _what_ was it about him in Pirates of the Caribbean?!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*BUT* if I had one choice I think I'm gonna have to be honest, I'd skip him for Shia LaBeouf! 






Sounds like madness I know but there's something in that boy's face that makes me melt and go all giddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and if I were a lesbian it'd have to be Angelina Jolie hands down. How hot is she in Wanted?! She'd turn the straightest girl gay ahahaha!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 11, 2009)

Girl: Eva Mendes without a doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







guy: Jason Statham, and of course David Beckham, but that's a pretty typical response lol


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_Oh and if I were a lesbian it'd have to be Angelina Jolie hands down. How hot is she in Wanted?! She'd turn the straightest girl gay ahahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG me too!! i wanted to do her. i think she may have made all the straight women gay in the theater. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_guy: Jason Statham, and of course David Beckham, but that's a pretty typical response lol




_

 
YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES, OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YES to mr. statham. that hunk-a-man can take control of me anyyyyday in bed. MmmmMmmmm yum.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_OMG me too!! i wanted to do her. i think she may have made all the straight women gay in the theater. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!!! I'm actually sad enough to keep revisiting this page just to gawp at Shia's face... Nah, I'm proud - he is the shiznit!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd bang the brains out of Megan Fox, Michelle Rodriguez, Rosario Dawson, and Elisha Dushku.

I know I'm supposed to pick ONE, but I'll just have all FOUR at ONE time, so it works itself out.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 11, 2009)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES, OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YES to mr. statham. that hunk-a-man can take control of me anyyyyday in bed. MmmmMmmmm yum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]



Um, yeah same here! I think he is the most underrated hot a$$ guy in movies. I've enjoyed every movie I have ever seen with him in it-but that could be b/c he almost always goes shirtless at some point


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_LOL!!! I'm actually sad enough to keep revisiting this page just to gawp at Shia's face... Nah, I'm proud - he is the shiznit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha Transformers 2!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't wait! i'm assuming u've watched Eagle Eye? that was GOOD!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I'd bang the brains out of Megan Fox, Michelle Rodriguez, Rosario Dawson, and Elisha Dushku.

I know I'm supposed to pick ONE, but I'll just have all FOUR at ONE time, so it works itself out._

 
talk about being greedy!!! geeeeeeeeeeeeez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Um, yeah same here! I think he is the most underrated hot a$$ guy in movies. I've enjoyed every movie I have ever seen with him in it-but that could be b/c he almost always goes shirtless at some point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
just for you hunnie...














DAMN!!!!!!
  |
  V





must say i'm proud to be a perv


----------



## DharmaSutra (Feb 11, 2009)

Alan Rickman.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 21, 2009)

actually, i would like to add Hugh Jackman...






have any of you seen him in the new "X-men Origins: Wolverine" movie trailer? like WHOA. plus the aussie accent is extremely sexy


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^Yes!


----------



## Selkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh.  _YEAH._ *BABY! *

*Alan Rickman's *voice _alone_ is incredible (though I would _definitely _prefer the whole package...)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would have to include *Clive Owen *too...


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Feb 22, 2009)

ahhhh my ideal beauty if i was that way inclined would be Monica Bellucci
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For blokes well I think George Clooney is fit but  for the weekend i would have italian footballer A.Delpiero


----------



## couturesista (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr. WOLVERINE and THE BOY FROM OZ himself, Hugh Jackman

Mark Wahlberg, Lance Gross, and Tyrese!


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 22, 2009)

Lindsay Lohan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For the life of me, I have NO idea why!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2009)

Riff Raff from G's To Gents.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

omnomnomnomnom.
He's soooooo fucking attractive in my opinion.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2009)

i also want to do all three of the Jonas Brothers.
Not because I find them attractive, but because I know a lot of annoying bitches who do, and I want to rub it in their faces afterwards.


The younger one is kinda cute, though.


----------



## nunu (Feb 22, 2009)

Mc Steamy!!!!
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.tvsquad.c...09/dane200.jpg


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't think of a single celebrity that I would like to impale :C

I'm to picky to choose one!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 22, 2009)

I love this thread because everyone's taste is so different!  There are people who I have never thought twice about that other people are so into and vice versa I am sure.  It just shows that there is someone for everyone.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Feb 22, 2009)

the one and only will smith....omg i loooooooovvvvveee this guy


----------



## Nicala (Feb 22, 2009)

robert patinson.
mmmmm!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Feb 22, 2009)

The boyish types were never my favourite, but I'm still beginning to veer towards Gaspard Ulliel.






~Dreamboat~.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_










omnomnomnomnom.
He's soooooo fucking attractive in my opinion._

 
I don't know how I forgot about Adrian, yes he is something serious!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pitt can Do me !!! Yep!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I can't think of a single celebrity that I would like to impale :C

I'm to picky to choose one!!_

 
do you think ANY of us are following the rules?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we're all too greedy.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok.  I would also like to add Shemar Moore.  He is the only reason I watch Criminal Minds.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 23, 2009)

Usher!


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Like you couldn't have guessed but... David Tennant! (Doctor Who)




Gotta love a man with an accent. He could be my doctor any day.


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 24, 2009)

Shia or Christian Bale. Or both simultaneously. If that happened I could die a happy girl.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I can't think of a single celebrity that I would like to impale :C

I'm to picky to choose one!!_

 






 still waiting CHAD!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 5, 2009)

Robert Pattison. Either as himself or Edward Cullan!


----------



## sayah (Mar 5, 2009)

If only Daniel Craig were 4 inches taller!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Mar 6, 2009)

James Marsden. Is voice is simply...dare I say..._orgasmic._


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 6, 2009)

I just feel I need to post it again.....
Robert Pattison


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Riff Raff from G's To Gents._

 
L

M

A

[wait for it...waaaaaaaaaait for it....]

O!!!!!


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a few....


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know if I have been here before but I want to sleep with christian bale or robert downey jr...


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 16, 2009)

I know everyone is going to think I'm absolutely nuts... but...






*YES PLZ!!!*


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Christian Bale


----------



## jennifer. (Mar 17, 2009)

adrien brody, no doubt.  he's just way too hot.

that.
is.
all.


can i scratch this for a second?  at the moment, i'd have a billion of jared leto's children if i could.  or at least try to.  haha


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 17, 2009)

Me and my friends do this all the time..like top 5 celebs we would wanna sleep with..I honestly only have 3...Robert Pattinson, James Franco and David Beckham..but if i had to pick one..it would be Robert Pattinson..hes so yummy..but if i could have all 3..ahh..a girl can dream lol

And for a girl..adriana lima, megan fox, angelina jolie, scarlet johanson..either one will do.lol

I find it funny how straight girls can easily say what female celeb they would sleep with..but a straight guy would like never think to answer it lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 17, 2009)

I take Cristian Bale and Mark Wahlberg and and and Clive Owen too...thank you very much


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 17, 2009)

*KEANU REEVES.*
I'm liking the facial hair he has right now.


----------



## revinn (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I'm gonna update my pick and say Jackie Earl Haley. 

Period. 

Please don't laugh.


----------



## Sashan (Mar 18, 2009)

Megan Fox, so Hot!


----------



## star25 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gerard Butler!
Hands down... he's so rugged and masculine and... ugh! I love him.


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I know everyone is going to think I'm absolutely nuts... but...






*YES PLZ!!!*




_

 

Ahh that's the guy from Dimmu Borgir!!!! I don't think you're nuts at all


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Ahh that's the guy from Dimmu Borgir!!!! I don't think you're nuts at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shagrath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mmm. Delish.


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 18, 2009)

T.I. Please. I know some people will not understand but if he was just a little bit taller....oh what the heck.. beggers cant be chosers...T.I. short and all. 

I can not believe who he chose to be his baby momma. he could of done so much better.. LIKE ME!!!!


----------



## Rosario (Mar 18, 2009)

Paul Walker!


----------



## dollbaby (Mar 26, 2009)

Robert Pattinson is my choice! haha! He is GORGEOUS! LOL! I can't help but melt when I look at him. Oh My God, I'm 25 & I feel like a teeny bopper... I'm so pathetic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_Gerard Butler!
Hands down... he's so rugged and masculine and... ugh! I love him._

 
OH GOD YES!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_haha Transformers 2!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't wait! i'm assuming u've watched Eagle Eye? that was GOOD!_

 
Omg yes it was!! And I was very jealous at the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the guys in my office really can't wait to see Transformers 2 and neither can I... I just can't bear to tell them it's not because of the robots though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dagnammit it's a Friday I'm gonna Google another photo to keep myself happy - here we go...







Ahhhh that's better! Omg... I can't help it - I think if I ever saw him in real life I'd lose all ability to form a sentence!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd have to go with Rob Pattinson.  I adore Twilight!  And he looks so hot in the new GQ.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 28, 2009)

am i the ONLY person in the world who is not interested in Rob Pattinson even in the slightest bit?? and do not understand what the hype about him is all about? lol

don't get me wrong, everyone has their own opinion about who is attractive and i definitely respect that, but i just don't see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am i missing something? do i really have to watch twilight to find him attractive?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_am i the ONLY person in the world who is not interested in Rob Pattinson even in the slightest bit?? and do not understand what the hype about him is all about? lol

don't get me wrong, everyone has their own opinion about who is attractive and i definitely respect that, but i just don't see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am i missing something? do i really have to watch twilight to find him attractive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
^^No I assure you that you are not the only one. I fail to see the appeal either. Also, I think he might be a zombie.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL at the zombie picture
my bf's little sister is in love with him too. i don't think i'll ever get the craze surrounding mr. pattinson.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha, I don't get it either. He looks like most skinny white guys I went to school with who haven't done their hair and got dressed by a stylist.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_





Travis McCoy...all day, every day. 
He is like art to me lol its a shame he's with "i kissed a girl and i liked it" chick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
good news, they broke up!


----------



## psychotums (Mar 31, 2009)

I cannot pick just one. My hormones are whack right now, I want to bang everyone 

-All of "The Cullens" from the movie Twilight...at the same time.
-The Kaulitz Twins (Bill and Tom of Tokio Hotel)...at the same time.
-Katherine Moennig of The L Word (Mmm Shaaaaane)
-Zooey Deschanel (SO CUTE!)
-Nicholas Jonas. I would go to jail for that. The end.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok so i finally remembered one woman i think is so effin drop dead sexxxxxxxxxy. she's not a celeb...but a very famous import model would qualify right? i started this thread so i say yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i seriously put her at the top of my list of females. first...one...on...there. i dunno how i forgot her. but yea, she's mixed...AND Canadian!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DANNIE RIEL


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Well here's three, Alain Delon, Javier Bardem and Roger Daltrey


----------



## aziajs (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychotums* 

 
_-Katherine Moennig of The L Word (Mmm Shaaaaane)_

 
LOL...I could see a lot of women being into Shane.  I, personally, am a Bette kind of girl.  Jennifer Beals is gorgeous and Bette is so sexy to me.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Jesse Metcalfe. He was the gardener from Desperate Housewives. Hot piece of ass, I might say.


----------



## kisou (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah, I had to think about it a little bit. 

Male- Paul Rudd or Ed Norton!
Female- Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Ode to Joy (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Well here's three, Alain Delon, Javier Bardem







_

 
Good taste there


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...I could see a lot of women being into Shane.  I, personally, am a Bette kind of girl.  Jennifer Beals is gorgeous and Bette is so sexy to me._

 
I'm a Bette girl too, although Carmen was pretty hot too. 

My Choice guy would be Gerard Butler, my life has not been the same since 300 came out!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 15, 2009)

Vin Diesel is the only one I'm thinking of right now. Oh, and Taye Diggs even


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_






 still waiting CHAD!_

 
hmmm

Zefron when he looks like this:





James Marsden is definitely up there
Along with James Franco

D:


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_hmmm

Zefron when he looks like this:





James Marsden is definitely up there
Along with James Franco

D:_

 

I was totally going to say "you're probably going to like James Franco too then"






 wicked.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

James Franco is just so adorable and :3333 I love him in Milk


----------



## User38 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Good taste there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 


















:lov  e:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Need I say more?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_hmmm




James Marsden is definitely up there


D:_

 
LOVE James Marsden


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 23, 2009)

I am in LOVE with Will Smith. LOLOL. I love a man who is funny and charming. Wit is a big thing for me...ANNND he has the cutest baby face. He's just a well rounded type of dude. He's charming, eloquent and articluate while maintaing his humor. LOVE him!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_am i the ONLY person in the world who is not interested in Rob Pattinson even in the slightest bit??_

 
I also don't see the appeal. He looks like a wolfman.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_James Franco is just so adorable and :3333 I love him in Milk_

 
He was awesome in Milk... but I thought he was hottest in Pineapple Express... *yum*





I'd also totally do Andy Samberg! If we ever had kids, they'd have MASSIVE JAWS.












I just thought this was an awesome pic:





And Seth Rogen is looking hot in that movie he's in. Looks like he's been losing weight!






I like how the thread says to pick "one celebrity we'd like to sleep with"but I've probably picked about 20 so far. I'm one greedy, horny bitch.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 23, 2009)

awhile ago i wouldve said Chris Brown... but we know how that goes. I would choose Oliver James for sure now. ".


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I just thought this was an awesome pic:



_

 
LOLLLLL I love this picture so much >_<!!!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 23, 2009)

If I had to pick for me it would be Zachary Quinto. I lust for him and oh man the things I would do with him. He-he
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway I rather just pick him because he's so sexy and he looks like he's not too into himself. I can just stare into those sexy brown eyes of his and get lost in their depth. 
Oh and that hair I would grab his hair and pull it as...Never mind for a minute there I forgot that I'm married with the father of my child. LOL
But yeah that's my one and only pick. At a different time I would've said Matt Damon but Zachary is my lust now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG every time I look at him I feel as if I get an orgasm
















Ohhh so yummy and delicious at the same time. I wish that I can eat him up. Hmmm-Hmmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm salivating for him right now.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 23, 2009)

Can I add Matt Damon to the list?? DH and I watched Departed last weekend and he looks drool-worthy in a suit!


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, I'm updating mine, haha. 





I'm surprised I haven't seen more of Jude. He is pretty hot.





Anywhere, everywhere. I could care less.





Do I really need to explain why?





He can sing, and he's hot? Yes, please.

And, if I had to list a girl...




She seems cool. And very pretty.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 24, 2010)

If I had to pick one, I'd go with Ben Wallace (basketball player). If I could pick another, I'd choose Jeremy Irons.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 24, 2010)

Hands down...Channing Tatum...


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 24, 2010)

Damien Lewis ~ the man is HOT!!!


----------



## Sass (Jun 24, 2010)

The Rock


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 24, 2010)

James Franco

I would go skinny dipping with that man any day of the week


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 24, 2010)

Rob Pattinson *swoon*


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh my let's see.....I'm sorry I just can't choose one!!!!!


First would be my future baby daddy Dwayne Johnson...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Then I'd have to hit up sexy chocolate that is Stringer Bell...I mean Idris Elba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And then go with my white chocolate Andy Whitfield...if you don't know who he is..






Watch Spartacus: Sand and Blood on Starz network....he can be the cream in my coffee anytime!!!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 24, 2010)

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 24, 2010)

Paul Walker!  Yum!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 25, 2010)

Dwayne Johnson...bald and tattoed my favorite!!

2nd choice Jake Gyllenhaal; I mean did you see his bod in Price of Persia????


----------



## tarnii (Jun 25, 2010)

And _hello there_ Mr Skarsgard


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 27, 2010)

How can we choose just one with all those fine looking specimens out there???  It can't be done!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 27, 2010)

Is it weird that I kind of want to bang James Hetfield?

ETA visuals:






but omfg he was so hot with this haircut and the nose ring around Justice era






I'm kind of embarrassed by my previous responses to this post. My taste in guys has definitely evolved since then....


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2010)

thought i would update mine as others have been! Christian Bale is still top of my list! freaking love him! 





then i would go with Justin Hartley who plays Oliver in Smallville -





and then Tom Welling who plays Clark in Smallville -





what can i say? i like my men pretty?!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_hmmm

Zefron when he looks like this:

James Marsden is definitely up there
Along with James Franco

D:_

 
 Zac efron as well!! hes pretty but what a nice body!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 9, 2010)

since we're on the topic of pretty boys, how about some Ian Somerhalder? This man has made it to the very top of my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









which way into his pants??? directions please...


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_And hello there Mr Skarsgard
_

 
OH I would most definitely enjoy a piece of that!




(I like him with the long hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_since we're on the topic of pretty boys, how about some Ian Somerhalder? This man has made it to the very top of my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









which way into his pants??? directions please...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just about to say "How is Ian Somerhalder not on this list?!" 
haha! He's definitely on top of mine! yummmm.

but I also have to add Steven Strait, as seen in The Covenant and Undiscovered.








basically the love of my life!


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't name one! Haha

Edward Norton- I've always had a deep interest in him

Christian Bale- YUM

Adam Lambert! Haha


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_James Franco

I would go skinny dipping with that man any day of the week




_

 
This picture is delicious! He should be dripping wet all the time ha.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_EDWARD NORTON

omfg. I'd hit that 5 times._

 
Ha I agree! There is just something about him


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 11, 2010)

He's a little young, but Taylor Lautner


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Becksabec* 

 
_He's a little young, but Taylor Lautner_

 
Young is OK...means we can train them properly!


----------



## Lola* (Jul 15, 2010)

Johnny Depp!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 21, 2010)

I CAN'T CHOOSE JUST ONE.














JGL, CILLIAN, JARED <3


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, so is this based totally on looks? How do you guys know that it'll be good tho?


----------



## panther27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Steve Perry,former singer from Journey


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_since we're on the topic of pretty boys, how about some Ian Somerhalder? This man has made it to the very top of my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









which way into his pants??? directions please...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooohh yes! he is another beautiful man that i love!


----------



## spunky (Jul 23, 2010)

Olli Herman from reckless love. OAFT!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Ok, so is this based totally on looks? How do you guys know that it'll be good tho?_

 
I think so... but also on character and suaveness! You can tell a bit about a man by the way he carries himself... and since I'm not a "size is everything" gal I don't think I'll ever know if anyone is good based on just looking at him. 

All my celebrity lusts are not solely on looks, but what I perceive their character to be.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 1, 2010)

My 80's crush, Mr. Rob Lowe. He _still _looks good.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Ok, so is this based totally on looks? How do you guys know that it'll be good tho?_

 
well my Christian Bale thing is completely based on looks - lets be honest, from what i have heard of him in the press he comes across as a bit of an arse hole sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but Tom Welling seems like a nice guy as well as being hot to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also love Tom Cruise! i know alot fo people rag on him for being weird or whatever, but i honestly think he comes across as a nice person who always seems to have time for his fans as well as being a family man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and again, very pretty to look at!


----------



## coppertone (Aug 3, 2010)

Ever since I first saw Titanic when I was 10.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 3, 2010)

Channing Tatum, no doubt about that one...


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 3, 2010)

^ Yep, and then there is that! Don't care who he is or what he's like it is hard to deny the hotness.


----------



## spunky (Aug 6, 2010)

ok, i'm adding in the delicious Nikki Sixx to my list 











mmmm! wouldn't kick him outta bed for farting!


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Aug 16, 2010)

LANCE GROSS... pics below!


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Aug 16, 2010)

LANCE GROSS

This man is SO FINE!!!! This right here is SPECIAL DARK CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Junkie (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Channing Tatum, no doubt about that one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ditto! And you know he'll be effing amazing in bed too cuz it used to be a stripper and can wiggle those sexy hips REAL WELL in any dancing movie he's in! Any man who can dance well is bound to be amazing in the sac!

Who cares if he's married  lol


----------



## iadoremac (Aug 16, 2010)

Usher!!!!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coppertone* 

 
_Ever since I first saw Titanic when I was 10.




_

 

He's on my short list too.  And he is a Scorpio--bonus points!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 16, 2010)

*JASON STATHAM !!!!! RAWR! *


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 16, 2010)

I know he is wayy too old for my age, but this is hypothetical right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PATRICK DEMPSY! <3


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Usher!!!!_

 
YEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! ::"OMG" starts playing in my head::


----------



## Nina Loris (Aug 16, 2010)

*Alexander Skarsgard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**Jens Kastel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**Gabriel Heinze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Christian Bale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ethan Hawke
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edward Norton
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cristiano Ronaldo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



David Beckham
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i cant settle for just one, i take them all at anytime*


----------



## revinn (Aug 17, 2010)

Top Five Men:

John Hensley - Better known as Matt from Nip/Tuck, and the brother from Teeth. I think he is so unique and stunning. Delishh.

Jackie Earle Haley - I would do sick things to this man. 

Sam Rockwell - Gorgeous, sarcastic and scruffy.

Zachary Quinto - Especially as Sylar..he`s dark and sexy and sigh. I think he`s gay though, so I will never call him mine. (Ahem, because THAT`S why we`d never date. Yep.)

Jack Nicholson - I don`t have to explain myself.


Top Five Women:

Megan Fox - Self-explanatory.

Gemma Arteton - Pale and ethereal and gorgeous.

Alison Mosshart - The lead singer of The Kills, and member of the band The Deadweather. Gorgeous husky voice, and stunning face, style and body.

Deborah Ann Moll - Redheads!

Emma Stone - The same as above!

Honorable Mentions: Lea Michele, Mila Kunis, Daniel Probert, Ryan Reynolds.

I'd share some eye candy if I wasn't a spaz who after three years on Specktra STILL can't figure out how to upload pictures..


----------



## BrittanyD (Aug 19, 2010)

First pick would be not exactly a celebrity, but he's a pretty well known DJ in the trance music scene, and I'm a huge trance freak, so he's a celebrity in my eyes. 
GARETH EMERY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The man is just... beautiful. I've hit on him multiple times on Twitter. I've probably scared him, but I'm not fussed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second pick would be Robert Downey Jr. 'cause uh... yeah.


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony Green. SEXXXX. HOT SWEATY ROUGH SEX
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I hope he's Irish because then I'll have to kidnap him hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Matthew Gray Gubler. He's so cute, I'd feed him a cheeseburger...naked
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and...

Holden Caulfield...MMMMMMM. I know he's not real but whatever. He's hot and I would know. I've imagined it many times


----------



## singer82 (Aug 27, 2010)

RYAN REYNOLDS. Always and Forever!!!!!! 













Christian Bale (ya he's seen as an ass sometimes but damn he is SO SEXY!!!! He was even hot in American Psycho. I had a girl crush on him when he was in Newsies. Anyone remember that movie?) and JC Chasez (I've loved him ever since he was on Mickey Mouse club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) are my winners up. But I want Ry Ry more than anyone. Plus he will make me laugh on top of his oh so hottness


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 30, 2010)

James Franco for sure and for certain. I love him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And he is H-O-T HOT.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 28, 2010)

Too many to choose from.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bruce Willis when he was in the Die Hard movies.
Gerard Butler
Channing Tatum

and some others.  but I can't think of all their names atm.

females: i really don't know, unfortunately.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_James Franco for sure and for certain. I love him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And he is H-O-T HOT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know so many of you all <3 James Franco, so thought I'd share this newsbit and a chance to see him in full makeup.

James Franco Cross-Dresses For Transvestite Magazine Cover


----------



## miss-lilly (Oct 6, 2010)

haha great thread!
As for me..
Ed Westwick (aka Chuck from from Gossip Girl)
No doubt about it


----------



## MamaLaura (Oct 8, 2010)

Christopher Meloni, I think. Not sure why but I think he's hot and he'd probably go at it hard.


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 8, 2010)

Soooo many, it's hard to pick JUST one!!! lol....

MY TOP TWO: Jason Statham and Shemar Moore (Criminal Minds)....Muy caliente!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I know so many of you all <3 James Franco, so thought I'd share this newsbit and a chance to see him in full makeup.

James Franco Cross-Dresses For Transvestite Magazine Cover_

 
i saw this the other day! how awesome does he look?!?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 10, 2010)

I would have to say first and foremost I have my own little celebrity who has filled in with top bands like Motley Crue and Kid Rock I've made out with some awesome concert tickets thanks to my hunny being a drummer 

But this guy makes my panties just as wet I just sold off his autographed guitar since he's not such a hot commodity anymore some of you may know him from Celebrity Rehab or the Come come my lady your my butterfly song but Seth Binzer AKA Shifty I remember having his pics all over my notebooks in school 

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/x..._LF.jpghttp://

Then even though I dont love him so much anymore as I use to I use to go crazy for this man and I've been to his concert VIP (by the way hes a total ass in person) Kid Rock 

Kid rock image by kalie-17 on Photobucket


----------



## MamaLaura (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_But this guy makes my panties just as wet I just sold off his autographed guitar since he's not such a hot commodity anymore some of you may know him from Celebrity Rehab or the Come come my lady your my butterfly song but Seth Binzer AKA Shifty I remember having his pics all over my notebooks in school 

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/x..._LF.jpghttp://
_

 

He's a hottie for sure. But the drug stuff killed it for me :/


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2010)

i used to love kid rock when i was younger!! shame to hear he's an ass in real life though, although i'm not totally surprised!


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

Tbh I wouldn't sleep with a celebrity if I had the opportunity as I generally don't find them any more attractive than regular people BUT just so this isn't plain jane





  	For some reason I've found him pretty attractive lately sooooo yeah, Jared Leto's my choice at this point.

it wont let me insert gifs so click here***

  	Can you blame me?


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 4, 2010)

Mathew Macfadyen!!!!  I love him!!!


----------



## MissxMetal (Jul 26, 2011)

It's impossible to pick just one, so I'll just say Phil Anselmo with a shaved head. god DAMN!!!

  	For anyone not in the know, he's the vocalist of the band Down & former vocalist for Pantera. He's so....masculine!


----------



## Erin0metallica (Jul 27, 2011)

The Red Army Choir!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm kidding... huuuuum I really fancy Jared Leto but would not sleep with him because if I were lucky enought to meet him, I'd prefer to become his friend. 
  	One of my biggest fantasies of all times is Aragorn, so I'd go for Viggo Mortensen but for the same reason as Mr Leto, I don't think I'd have sex...
  	Maybe Gary Oldman or Gackht (Japanese singer). 
  	But I agree with you MissXMetal, Phil Anselmo is a complete hottie.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Copperhead (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this thread. So much yummy and sexiness in this thread. LOL.


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Jul 28, 2011)

Either Channing Tatum or Jay Hernandez


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

finchkittie said:


> Tbh I wouldn't sleep with a celebrity if I had the opportunity as I generally don't find them any more attractive than regular people BUT just so this isn't plain jane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh yes, this picture is rather lovely!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 1, 2011)

i wouldnt say no to 
  	johnny depp
  	alex skarsgard 
  	or hugh jackman

  	if only dreams came true eh?


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 21, 2011)

David Boreanez... I just <3 him! He's so hot!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 21, 2011)

I would have trouble narrowing it down. lol  I can't rob the cradle, but for a younger man it would definitely be Leonardo DiCaprio. Others on the "lust list" would be Johnny Depp, Colin Firth, Edward Norton, Will Smith and Ralph Fiennes. Yes, I would sleep with Voldermort. lol  For me it is all about romance and the eyes that burn.  Ah....


----------



## maclovin baby (Aug 21, 2011)

The guy from jlo's new video.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 21, 2011)

Miguel Jontel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He is soo sexy, and I love his music. FADER TV: Miguel Sings "All I Want Is You" In Our Offices - YouTube

  	Uh, he's so hot...


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 23, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## rororebel (Aug 29, 2011)

TOM HARDY!

  	ALL DAY.
  	EVERYDAY.
  	ANYTIME!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry ladies, I'm not picking just one. 

  	1. Gordon Ramsay- I have had a super obsession with him recently, did not help he was in Austin this last week filming a Kitchen Nightmares. But I have read his entire wiki page and am making my way through his books. Something about a chef knowing how to use his hands lol.

  	2. Javier Bardem- damn you Penelope!

  	3. James Franco

  	4. Jake Gyllenhaal

  	5. Gerard Butler or David Chang- stuck between Phantom of the Opera hotness or another chef


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 4, 2011)

I have updated my list. There isn't just ONE, i have a top 5 list (yes, like on friends) that i keep on my iphone.

  	here we go. 

  	Coming in at no. 1

  	Ryan Gosling. Can you be hotter? Can you try? You dont even need to. You just, you just......... are. Your hottness is unfair to the rest of the human race, for they will never be as hot as you. But don't worry, we don't hold it against you? How could we? Then you wouldn't want to bone me. Cause you totally do want to bone right? 
  	Also, can we establish he seems like a very nice human being. Doesn't hurt that his hometown is about 45 mins away from mine 




  	2. Christian Bale.
  	You are Batman. You are stupid hot, and probably the kind of guy that would put a cigarette out on my face. Why am i ok with that? Oh right, cause your FUCKING BATMAN!!!!






  	3. Charlie Day. 
  	I love you. so much. I dont care that your short. You are so goddamned fucking sexy. I want to do dirty things with you Charlie Kelly. 




  	4. Matthew Fox.
  	Yes, i know he assualted a female busy driver while drunk. I know he punched her in the titties. do i approuve of this? No. Why is he still on my list? I dont even know. Even my boyfriend said i should take him off my list. I suppose i like bad boys a bit (See: Christian Bale). He is a sexy sexy jerk... but it's his looks that count in this game here. 




  	5. Gary Oldman. 
  	I just love him.





  	Next to make it on this list:
  	Jim Sturgess.
  	Although i did not care for Across the Universe, i fell in love with him in that film. He is fantastic to watch on film. He has a real softness about him And he's gorgeous. It doesn't help that from some angles he looks EXACTLY like my boyfriend. Ray (my bf) was away for a week, and i was pining for him. I saw the Trailer for "One Day" and thought he looked like Raymond. Then i found some stills from the film. holy mofo. I showed Ray when he got home, and even he was freaked out.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

^awesome updated list! Bale is still my number one too even though he's a massive ass!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 26, 2011)

JOE MANGANIELLO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I would be able to die happy then.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Oct 30, 2012)

I know this is an ollldddd thread but I had to post 
	Daniel Johns (silverchair)


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 30, 2012)

Makeup Emporium said:


> How can we choose just one with all those fine looking specimens out there??? It can't be done!!


  	Exactly! I could not possible pick one. But I only had ONE choice, I would go for character. Not the actor, I always fall in love with the character. I would pick Mr. Harvey Specter.... I get sweaty just thinking about it...


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

It would have to be a singer.......Luke Bryan


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 15, 2012)

Channing Tatum!!!! I know he has good moves  omg lol practically panting over here just thinking about it!!


----------



## dolfigirl (Jan 6, 2013)

For me it is George Cloony. He is A little bit to old for me but i like him.


----------



## midwestglam (Jan 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Channing Tatum!!!! I know he has good moves  omg lol practically panting over here just thinking about it!!


	YES YES AND OMG YES! Channing Tatum all the way!


----------



## lovelyeyes21 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ryan Gosling


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 21, 2013)

Gerard Butler


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 21, 2013)

Paul Walker!!! dayum!!!!! Those eyes! That bod!


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ewan Mc Gregor James Caviezel Justin Timberlake  Among others lol  just for fun of course


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

I really thought about this and I just realized I would sleep with none.


----------



## Dadale (Mar 8, 2016)

Channing Tatum


----------



## alisainwonderland (May 4, 2017)

None of them except for Aaron Taylor Johnson. And I don't even know WHY I'm so attracted to him. I mean, he's beautiful but there are millions of beautiful people out there.


----------



## LipNSmack (Jul 7, 2017)

Gosh this is so hard! It's a toss up between Ian Somerhalder and Chris Evans. I mean, the eyes on those men, amiright?


----------



## bailsquad (Nov 5, 2017)

it's really hard to choose, i have a long list. LOL. but the top on my list would be Robert Downey or Keanu Reeves


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 8, 2017)

David Beckham. I will borrow him from Victoria just for 1 night.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 8, 2017)

Captain Jack Sparrow... or Ryan Gosling <3


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 23, 2019)

Tom Cruise.
teehee. im so in love with him


----------



## MarryMoni (Aug 29, 2019)

*Leonardo DiCaprio*
)))))


----------



## Sanconss (Jun 9, 2022)

Jared Leto


----------

